# PCGH Folding@Home Team goes to YouTube



## brooker (13. September 2016)

Hallo Team,

in Vorbereitung auf ein Folding-Special bei PCGH-Hardware, möchte ich einen übersichtlichen YouTube-Kanal aufmachen. Ein Name ist bereits gefunden - PC Games Hardware Folding@Home Team

Inhalte werden die HowTo`s, Aktionsvideos zu den zwei Jahres-Specials, Videos zu ausgewählten Falter, usw. sein.


Schritt 1, das Kanalbild:

Basis ist das bestehende Bild aus den Aktionen. Dieses wird entsprechend angepasst. Sobald abgeschlossen, erfolgt eine Vorstellung.

Änderungen: nur Krankheiten die auswählbar sind werden benannt, die Playstation wird entfernt, Nvidia-GPU und Android hinzugefügt

... in Arbeit


Schritt 2, der Kanalname:

Folding at Home - Team 70335 - PC Games Hardware


Schritt 3, die Inhalte:

Vorschlag in Arbeit


Schritt 4, Aufbau des Kanals:

... in Arbeit, jedoch läuft alles noch unter privat.


Schritt 5, Herstellen der Videos:

...


Danke.

Grüße brooker


PS: Da ich mit YT bisher nix am Hut hatte, könnte ich auch noch einen Wissenden an meiner Seite gebrauchen, der mir ein wenig auf die Sprünge hilft, oder sich evtl. der Sache gar annimmt.


----------



## u78g (13. September 2016)

...kann man vielleicht eine Art symbiose aus dem Forum-Logo und den F@H-Logo bilden?


----------



## brooker (13. September 2016)

... super Idee: ... als Basis könnt man das nehmen ... Folding @ Home 2016: Faltwoche zum Weltalzheimertag ab 21.9., Preise von Seasonic - Bildergalerie, Bild 1

Müsste nur angepasst werden.


----------



## u78g (13. September 2016)

ja, genau das könnte super werden. Vielleicht die Überschrift das Team und das F@H Logo etwas im Vordergrund die URL`s würde ich fast so lassen und die Krankheiten vielleicht so darstellen als ob die "bekämpft" werden.  Ich habe leider kein Grafikprogramm auf dem Rechner.....aber vielleicht ist hier der ein oder andere "Webdesigner" unterwegs


----------



## Kashura (14. September 2016)

super Sache! würde gerne helfen aber kann weder etwas mit Grafik noch mit YouTube anfangen xD


----------



## INU.ID (14. September 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> Inhalte werden die HowTo`s, Aktionsvideos zu den zwei Jahres-Specials, Videos zu ausgewählten Falter, usw. sein.


Was bzw. wer genau soll die Zielgruppe sein? Aktive Falter, also "Nerds" mit zumindest Basiswissen? Oder auch Otto-Normal, welcher sich über die Videos grundsätzlich in das Thema "einlesen" kann, um so evtl. auch das (Mitmach-) Interesse von Menschen zu wecken, die Stand heute noch gar nichts mit F@H bzw. Grid-Computing am Hut haben? Entsprechend müssten die Videos ausgerichtet sein. Wenn du eine gewisse Qualität haben möchtest, erfordert das einiges an Arbeit, auch außerhalb eines Videos (Vorbereitung, Planung usw). Ein nicht zu unterschätzender Aufwand der dadurch entstehen kann, der dann entsprechende Mann-Stunden (Personal) erfordert.


> PS: Da ich mit YT bisher nix am Hut hatte, könnte ich auch noch einen Wissenden an meiner Seite gebrauchen, der mir ein wenig auf die Sprünge hilft, oder sich evtl. der Sache gar annimmt.


Also bist du quasi noch in der "Ideen-Sammel-Phase". Je nachdem wie professionell du das machen möchtest solltest du als erstes überlegen wie bzw. welche Art von Videos du genau dort anbieten möchtest (wie genau willst du welche Informationen präsentieren, viele kurze Videos die nur einzelne Themen beinhalten, lange Videos die gleich mehrere Themen abarbeiten, nur Screen-Records, oder evtl. moderierten Kontent, usw). Anschließend sollte man das Team zusammenzustellen. Wer macht die Planung, wer den Videoschnitt, welche Videoqualität sollen die Videos haben, wie bzw. von wem werden sie hochgeladen usw.

Klar, man  kann auch einfach mal so ein paar Videos auf YT hochballern. Die Frage ist eben was genau du mit dem Kanal vor hast. Soll der Kanal nur als Plattform dienen um zb. hier im Forum mal auf ein Video verlinken zu können, oder soll er eigenständig Aufmerksamkeit unter den YT-Zuschauern erzeugen, und sie im besten Fall auch noch binden. Und wenn ein dem Thema entsprechend professioneller Kanal angepeilt wird, wer soll ihn Betreiben, wer soll im Falle eines relativen Erfolgs potentielle Einnahmen verwalten, usw.


----------



## brooker (14. September 2016)

@INU.ID: zu Deinen Fragen

Ich habe bereits eine grobe Vorstellung, die ich aber mit Euch abstimmen möchte, damit das Paket am Ende stimmt.

1. Zielgruppe: Otto-Normal Verbraucher primär, User mit Basis-Wissen finden aber auch die eine oder andere Info.

2. Art von Video: Kurze Videos die in der richtigen Reihenfolge präsentiert werden; HD Format; jedes Video mit Intro vom PCGH F@H Team; es sollen kommentierte Moni-Mitschnitte werden ala ... [HowTo] Einrichtung eines NaCl-Clients auf Basis von Chrome Portable - YouTube - hier hatte ich mich schon mal probiert

3. Planung zu Themen sollte hier im Team erfolgen; Umsetzung in einer Arbeitsgruppe aus Freiwilligen; Kanal-Betreuung könnte ich machen und jemand ausm Team

4. Der Kanal soll die Plattform für uns und andere Folder sein. Es wäre gut, wenn er auch eigenständig Intresse unter YTern erzeugt und wenn er bindet, wäre das ideal. 

5. Ich stebe keine Einnahmen an und tue das nur um die Sache und das großartige Team und die Community voranzutreiben! Sollte wirklich Geld bei rumkommen, dann fließt dieses, wie alle Spenden für uns, in neue Hardware und Strom!

Ich werde die Tage einige Entwürfe von mir als Vorschlag und Diskussionsgrundlade hochladen.


----------



## INU.ID (14. September 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> - hier hatte ich mich schon mal probiert


Mindestens eine "angenehme" Stimme ist also schon mal vorhanden.  (was viel wichtiger ist als viele denken!)


> Art von Video: Kurze Videos die in der richtigen Reihenfolge präsentiert werden


Kurze Videos ist schon mal gut, zumindest für den Anfang. Videos bis ca. 5 Minuten werden sehr viel eher mal angeschaut. Für Stammzuschauer können es dann auch mal Videos bis ca. 15 Minuten sein, darüber schaut dann quasi nur noch der "Harte Kern" zu.


> Es wäre gut, wenn er auch eigenständig Intresse unter YTern erzeugt und wenn er bindet, wäre das ideal.


Dann sollten die Videos entsprechend ausgerichtet/verständlich sein. "Folder/Folding" usw. mag für uns verständlich sein, aber selbst auf deutsch (Falter/Falten) dürfte sich Otto-Normal erstmal fragen, wer da eigentlich was "faltet" - und warum eigentlich "falten". "Verteiltes Rechnen" o.ä. dürfte hier zb. verständlicher sein. Zumindest in den Beginner-/Einleitungs-Videos.



> 5. Ich stebe keine Einnahmen an und tue das nur um die Sache und das großartige Team und die Community voranzutreiben! Sollte wirklich Geld bei rumkommen, dann fließt dieses, wie alle Spenden für uns, in neue Hardware und Strom!


Wo soll diese "neue Hardware" stehen und Strom verbrauchen? Bei PCGH oder einem Team-Mitglied? Solche Fragen stellen sich Zuschauer sehr wahrscheinlich auch schon bevor (bzw. falls überhaupt) der erste €uro rollt. Evtl. wäre ein komplett unabhängiger Spendenempfänger (keine Ahnung, deutsche Krebshilfe/Alzheimer-Forschung o.ä.) aus Zuschauersicht nachvollziehbarer/verständlicher, und würde so gleichzeitig auch den Anreiz erhöhen sich beteiligen zu wollen. Ein passendes "Einleitungsvideo" (oder Kanal-Video) sollte hier schon die meisten Fragen beantworten, und den Nährboden für potentielle Spekulationen nehmen (will sich hier irgendwer irgendwie an mir bereichern?). Also wer genau steckt hinter dem "PCGH F@H Team", was ist die Motivation dieser Gruppe, und welche Ziele verfolgen sie. Evtl. wäre hier schon ein Video förderlich, welches F@H quasi nur kurz anschneidet, und sich hauptsächlich mit den Krankheiten beschäftigt, gegen die "gekämpft" wird. Die Wirkung und das Interesse ist ungleich höher, wenn man quasi sofort versteht, das es hier um Krankheiten geht, die quasi jeder aus der eigenen Familie oder dem Bekanntenkreis kennt. Meint: Man sollte erst die Neugier/Verbindung wecken, und das Gefühl helfen/mitmachen zu wollen, bevor man mit dem eigentlichen Folding@Home anfängt.

Quasi parallel dazu könnte man die Hardware-Interessierten und Punktejäger mit einem entsprechenden Video "fangen", in dem man sich etwas in technischen Hintergründen verliert (crunchen mit CPU und GPU, Vor- und Nachteile usw), und nebenbei zb. die Stats erwähnt ("was, ich kann Punkte machen und Plätze belegen?") , und hier dann das PCGH-Team und dessen Platzierung - gerade die "gute" Platzierung des Teams dürfte zusätzliches Interesse erzeugen, weil es A den Ehrgeiz/das Engagement des Teams zeigt (aha, die machen das nicht erst seit gestern), und B den relativen Erfolg (man schließt sich lieber dem Team auf Platz 13 an, als dem Team auf Platz 5999)

Auf Youtube ist es sehr häufig so, das der erste Eindruck zählt. Will man Interesse wecken/erzeugen, zählt der erste "Auftritt". Ähnlich wie zb. bei "Shark Tank" oder "Die Höhle der Löwen". Hat man den Start versaut, geben einem die Zuschauer die es mitbekommen haben selten eine zweite Chance. Die klicken später das nächste Video des Kanals (wie/wo auch immer sie drüber stolpern) einfach weg.

Dazu kommt, wenn es ein PCGH-Team ist, dieses aber in keinster Weise irgendwie mit dem Verlag/dem Seitenbetreiber direkt in Verbindung steht, sollte man dies klar und unmissverständlich kommunizieren. Beim PCGHX-Clan zb. gab es seitens potentieller Interessenten immer wieder Unklarheiten darüber, ob der Clan direkt von PCGH (Computec) stammt/gesponsert wird, oder einfach nur von "Freiwilligen" Forenusern.

Wie gesagt, der Aufwand eines solchen Kanals bzw. dessen Videos steigt deutlich an, wenn man einen bestimmten Anspruch bzw. Standard erfüllen will. Das sollte einem klar sein. Ein Uncut-Uploader zb. brauch 30 Minuten für ein 30 Minuten Video. Ein Cut-Uploader brauch für ein 30 Minuten Video auch mal 2-3 Stunden, mit entsprechend aufwendiger Nachbearbeitung sogar noch länger.

Edit:


arcDaniel schrieb:


> Mit den Einnahmen denke ich meinte Brooker eher das YT-Geld


Ich auch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## arcDaniel (14. September 2016)

Mit den Einnahmen denke ich meinte Brooker eher das YT-Geld als reale Geld-Spenden von Usern. Was Google bei YT-Videos bezahlt ist sehr unübersichtlich, hier will niemand so richtig darüber reden.

Falls Einnahmen entstehen würden, so wäre, meiner Meinung nach, natürlich das Spenden an eine z.b. anerkannte Krebsforschung sehr wünschenswert. So würde keiner einen direkten Nutzen in form von besserer HW haben, allerdings würde es auch keinen Streit geben.

Ich will hier jetzt niemandem etwas unterstellen, aber meine Erfahrung hat mich geleert, dass sobald Geld fliesst manche Menschen sich sehr schnell ändern können.

Was ich mir aber noch vorstellen könnte, dass Einnahmen zur Finanzierung von Event, für z.b. Preise herhalten könnten.

Denke aber das ist noch Zukunftmusik und braucht schon eine gewisse Zahl von Abo's und Klicks...


----------



## ShadowPvG (14. September 2016)

Die Einahmen werden nicht wirklich hoch sein, Google gibt 10cent bis 2€ pro 1000 Aufrufe.
Dazu muss man rechnen, dass in der Hardwarewelt viele Adblocker haben und du erstmal am unteren Ende bist.

EDIT: Es ist auch noch die durchscnittliche Wiedergabezeit fürs Ranking & Geld wichtig


----------



## brooker (6. Oktober 2016)

... so, nun hier weiter im Text! Eure Meinnung ist gefragt:

Wie soll der YouTube-Channel heißen.

Hier ein paar Vorschläge:

1. Folding@Home Team 70335

2. Folding@Home PCGH 

3. Folding@Home PC Games Hardware

4. Folding@Home PC Games Hardware 70335

5. Folding@Home Team 70335 PC Games Hardware

Was meint Ihr? Bin offen für weitere Vorschläge.

Ich lasse das hier mal ne Woche laufen und fasse dann zusammen und lege das Profil an.

-----------

Im nächten Schritt ist das Logo dran. Leider haben wir keine Quelldaten vom aktuellen. Hat jemand von Euch gutes Bildmaterial was verwendet werden kann oder ein Video in HD Qualität wo man Teile verwenden könnte?

Danke.

Grüße brooker


----------



## Holdie (6. Oktober 2016)

Mein Favorit wäre  Nr.1.


----------



## Bumblebee (6. Oktober 2016)

Holdie schrieb:


> Mein Favorit wäre  Nr.1.



Meiner auch
Ausser PCGH spendet Hardware


----------



## FlyingPC (6. Oktober 2016)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Meiner auch
> Ausser PCGH spendet Hardware


Dem schließe ich mich an!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. Oktober 2016)

Is schwer....

Denke schon den ganzen Tag über witzige Namen nach, aber im Prinzip ist Nummer 1 ziemlich tauglich. Dinge wie _"The Wasp and Team" _wäre zwar stimmiger, aber nicht selbsterklärend. Das Folding@home muss mit rein, man könnte es eindeutschen zu _"Die Molekülfalter"_,  wirkt aber so gekünzelt. Es könnte auch die Komponente "Hochleistungsrechner" mit rein, so ein wenig als Ansporn, um immer größere System zu bauen, also ein "Die Molekülfalter und ihre Hochleistungsrechner", ist aber alles zu lang....


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. Oktober 2016)

Ich wäre für ne Kombination von 1. und 3. > Folding@Home PC Games Hardware 70335


----------



## voodoman (7. Oktober 2016)

Bin auch für die Eins


----------



## JayTea (7. Oktober 2016)

Ich find es sieht am besten aus, wenn der komplette Name dabei steht; also Variante 3. 
Mit einem "Team" dahinter wirds dann wieder zu lang wie Susanne schon schrieb.

Demnach finde ich Alex' Vorschlag am besten; die Nummer ist ein Kompromiss!


----------



## brooker (7. Oktober 2016)

... kann ich nachvollziehen, der Vorschlag kommt ja von mir. Aber, sind wir von PCGH oder sind wir das Team was unter dem Namen faltet. Nicht das uns einer für ein Werksteam hält. Der Kompromiß verläuft sich bei mir in der Nummer. Was sagt diese alleinstehend für einen Aussenstehenden aus? Wenn müsste es, nach meinem Empfinden heissen Foldung@Home Team 70335 PC Games Hardware. 
Mir gefällt, je länger ich drüber nachdenke die Variante 1 immer besser. Kurz, Aussage paßt und kein darum rum oder Fragen. Aber läuft ja noch bis Sonntag


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. Oktober 2016)

Ohne Teamnamen halte ich für kontraproduktiv > Was? Das Team hat die Nummer 70335 und es gibt noch mindestens 70334 andere Team?

Also wenn du kürzer willst, dann Variante 3.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (7. Oktober 2016)

Also ich versuche immer als jemand zu denken, der sich nicht mit der Materie auskennt ... Der kann mit Team 70335 oder PCGH nicht viel anfangen ...

Wir brauchen eine Mischung aus Namen und Team Nummer

Wie wäre es mit       

Team *PC*-*G*ames-*H*ardware (ID-70335)


----------



## brooker (8. Oktober 2016)

.... hmm.


----------



## the_leon (8. Oktober 2016)

1.

oder Team PCGH (X) 70335


----------



## Intel22nm (8. Oktober 2016)

*Top Ten Team - Folding@home - PC Games Hardware*

Nr. 3 mit "PC Games Hardware" kommt dem offiziellen Namen in der Registrierung am nächsten > Argument Wiedererkennungswert.


Für mich persönlich ist die Teamnummer unbedeutend, die gibt man 1x in den Einstellungen an, Links auf die Statistik speichert man eh ab, mit dieser Nummer habe ich nix mehr zu tun, höchstens um sie bei Nachfragen an Einsteiger mitzuteilen, die Anleitung dazu wird m.E. sowieso gelesen, am Anfang eines Fadens, einer FAQ o.ä.


P.S. Für mich denkbar wäre eine eingebaute Zielformulierung:

*Top Ten Team - Folding@home - PC Games Hardware* 

Man kann ja im Unklaren lassen, auf welche Top Ten Basis sich das bezieht, hat einfach mehr Zugkraft und da wollen doch schlußendlich alle hin: nach oben. Und in einem Top Team mitzuspielen ist reizvoller: da ist man schon oben und will die Höhe halten.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (8. Oktober 2016)

Oder: Folding@home - Team 70335 - PC Games Hardware   

Gut, jetzt haben wir fast alle Möglichkeiten durch. Ich denke, daß im TITEL Folding@home, Team 70335 & PC Games Hardware (möglichst kreativ?) drin vorkommen sollten.


----------



## wait (8. Oktober 2016)

Also ich wäre für Variante 3


----------



## mattinator (8. Oktober 2016)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> Ich denke, daß im TITEL Folding@home, Team 70335 & PC Games Hardware (möglichst kreativ?) drin vorkommen sollten.





Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ausser PCGH spendet Hardware


Durch den Namen von PCGH würde ggf. auch für den Verkauf der Print / Online Abo's etwas herausspringen, was ggf. auch materiell in das Team zurück fließt. Außerdem sollte man mit bedenken, dass PCGH auch hier mit dem PCGHX-Forum dem Team eine kostenfreie Kommunikationsplattform zur Verfügung stellt.


----------



## brooker (8. Oktober 2016)

... danke für Eure rege Teilnahme  so langsam wird es rund.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (8. Oktober 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> ... danke für Eure rege Teilnahme  so langsam wird es rund.



Aber viele Köche verderben auch den Brei ... Also vergiss deine Wurzeln nicht


----------



## brooker (9. Oktober 2016)

... das mit den Köchen stimmt schon, aber seine Rezepte sollte man in einer von einem Team geführten Küche schon abstimmen, sonst schmeckt einem das Essen später nicht 

Ich denke, wir haben einen Konsenz gefunden. Leider darf ich das @ nicht mehr verwenden  ... obwohl andere das konnten. Hmm. Jemand ne Idee?

... schaut mal hier: YouTube


----------



## Holdie (9. Oktober 2016)

Video ist Privat...


----------



## brooker (9. Oktober 2016)

... richtig, wir sind mit den Kanal auch noch nicht fertig und solange würde ich es privat machen.

@Holdie: Jetzt weiß ich was du meinst. Ähm, Fehler meinerseits. Nicht auf privat, sondern nicht gelistet. Habe ich geändert, nun gehts


----------



## brooker (10. Oktober 2016)

... falls jemand Erfahrungen mir einem eigenem Kanal auf YouTube hat, bitte bei mir melden. Ich habe irgendwie viele Fragen


----------



## brooker (14. Oktober 2016)

Vorschlag von mir für die Kanalbeschreibung,. Bitte um Feedback! 

Dieses ist der YouTube-Kanal des Folding@Home Teams 70335 aus der Community PC Games Hardware.

Auf diesem Kanal findet Ihr grundlegende Informationen zu Folding@Home, HowTo`s zur Einrichtung des FAH- und NaCl-Clients, Aufrufe zu Folding-Aktionen und interessante Thema aus der Folding-Community bei PC Games Hardware.

Folgende Inhalte sind derzeit in Arbeit:

- Vorstellung des Teams 70335
- Aktion "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs"
- Was ist Folding@Home überhaupt?
- HowTo "Einrichtung FAH-Client für CPU-Folding"
- HowTo "Einrichtung Fah-Client für GPU-Folding"
- HowTo "Einrichtung FAH-Client für Multi-GPU-Folding"
- HowTo "Einrichtung NaCl-Client"
- Was ist ein PassKey und was habe ich davon?
- HowTo "Zeitgesteuertes Folding mit dem FAH-Client"
- Vorstellung "Folding mit der AMD RX480"


----------



## Grestorn (14. Oktober 2016)

Wer soll eigentlich das Publikum sein? Auch andere Leute, als PCGH User, die selbst Falten wollen?

Denn ich sehe den Aufwand für den Kanal schon enorm hoch...


----------



## brooker (14. Oktober 2016)

... wir wollen auch andere ansprechen und für PCGH und Leute die wir wegen der Auktionen ausspreche eine Plattform bieten.
Hast du Erfahrungen mit YT?


----------



## Grestorn (14. Oktober 2016)

Ein klitzekleines bisschen nur. Ich hab nur einige wenige Videos hochgeladen und nur bei einem editiert und Kommentare eingefügt: 

VRAM usage of heavyly modded Skyrim on a Titan X - YouTube

Das würde ich aber nicht als "Erfahrung" werten. Insbesondere würde ich kein großes Publikum erwarten bei einem solchen Channel.


----------



## brooker (14. Oktober 2016)

... aber damit hast du mir schon mal einiges voraus.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (14. Oktober 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schaut doch schon ganz gut aus - weniger ist manchmal mehr. Der Rest ergibt sich aus den Uploads; dann wird der Kanal automatisch bunter. Das Einzige, was ggf. noch fehlt, ist der sogen. Kanal-Trailer. Mit diesem kurzen Trailer in der Übersicht beschreibt man per Video sich oder seinen Kanal; kann man machen, muß aber nicht.


----------



## brooker (14. Oktober 2016)

... sind gerade live dran und tasten uns mal ran


----------



## binär-11110110111 (15. Oktober 2016)

Moin, na das zweite Video und der Kanal schaut doch gut aus ! 

Auch wenn ich mich hier wiederhole: Wenn Du ein Multi-GPU-System im Video beschreibst, achte bitte auf den BUG des Clienten V 7.4.4, welcher in der Anzeige grundsätzlich die GPUs vertauscht - heißt, daß aktuell meine GTX 1060 faltet, aber die GTX 750 Ti als aktiv angezeigt wird & umgekehrt. Erst mit dem neuen Beta-Clienten ist dieser BUG behoben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*


----------



## brooker (15. Oktober 2016)

... das wird beim überarbeiteten Video beachtet. Es wird dazu ein extra Video geben. Auch wegen dem Generationskonflikt und Falten mit AMD und Nvidia in einem System.


----------



## Grestorn (15. Oktober 2016)

Ich hab mir grade erst mal Dein Video angeschaut. Was ich wirklich (beneidenswert) gut finde, ist Deine Stimme und die Unaufgeregtheit und Klarheit, mit der Du sprichst. Machst Du das professionell?

Du könntest Nachrichtensprecher oder Audiobook-Leser sein 

Ist mir schon bei unserem Telefonat aufgefallen, aber in dem Video ist es wirklich beeindruckend!


----------



## brooker (15. Oktober 2016)

... danke für die Blumen und nein, ich mache das nicht professionell. Freut mich aber, dass es Dir gefällt.
Übrigens, ich finde Dein Video auch richtig gut!


----------



## FlyingPC (16. Oktober 2016)

Könnte mir jemand ein Bild eines aktuellen Prozessors ab Haswell zur Verfügung stellen? Der Prozessor soll auf den Youtube Banner drauf.
Die Perspektive des Bildes wäre am Besten, wie auf unserem derzeitigen Logo.
Denn ich finde keinen Bilder die in Ordnung wären und wenn ich welche finde, dann haben sie leider ein Copyright.

Grüße
FlyingPC


----------



## JayTea (17. Oktober 2016)

Gegebenenfalls habe ich eines auf meiner Speicherkarte vom i7 Skylake. Wahrscheinlich ist die Belichtung aber mies! 
Kann ich erst heute Abend nach gucken.

Das angehängte ist wohl nicht so pralle? Zumindest sieht die alte WLP wenig sexy aus?!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyingPC (17. Oktober 2016)

Das wäre toll, wenn du ein Bild hast. Die Belichtung könnte ich korrigieren.
Die WLP hatte ihre besten Tage wohl schon hinter sich.


----------



## JayTea (17. Oktober 2016)

Genaugenommen hatte die WLP nur wenige Minuten im Idle hinter sich! 
Als ich sie neu gekauft hatte, hatte ich nur einen kurzen Wakü-Testaufbau damit gemacht und sie anschließend sofort mit dem Delid-Die-Mate geköpft. 

Leider habe ich kaum einigermaßen brauchbare Bilder gefunden; siehe selbst:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mir gefällt das zweite mit CPU im Sockel am besten (je nach genauem Verwendungszweck). Helligkeit etwas angepasst und ein paar Grad im Uhrzeigersinn gedreht...?!


----------



## FlyingPC (17. Oktober 2016)

JayTea schrieb:


> Genaugenommen hatte die WLP nur wenige Minuten im Idle hinter sich!





JayTea schrieb:


> Mir gefällt das zweite mit CPU im Sockel am besten (je nach genauem Verwendungszweck). Helligkeit etwas angepasst und ein paar Grad im Uhrzeigersinn gedreht...?!



Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen!Danke für das Bild.


----------



## JayTea (17. Oktober 2016)

Bitte, gerne! 
Ich bin gespannt was daraus wird, auch wenn das Bild eigentlich nicht meinen Ansprüchen gerecht wird!!


----------



## brooker (17. Oktober 2016)

@JT: was wäre dein Anspruch?


----------



## JayTea (18. Oktober 2016)

Der Fokus liegt nicht ganz auf der CPU sondern zu weit vorne. Daher wirkt der Prozessor ansich etwas unscharf finde ich.


----------



## brooker (18. Oktober 2016)

... ah, ok. Es werden groß eine AMD und Nvidia Gpu abgebildet sein. Das CPU-Folding bleibt trotzdem Thema. Der NaCl bietet viel Potenzial.

Am Wochenende werden wir unsere Entwürfe vorstellen. FlyingPC und ich sind dran.


----------



## JayTea (18. Oktober 2016)

Sehr gut, ich freue mich! 
Meine GM206 GPU hatte ich auch abgelichtet aber das Bild war verwackelt.   Beim Zusammenbau hatte ich abends einfach zu wenig Licht und ich wollte vorran kommen.


----------



## brooker (21. Oktober 2016)

... der LOGO-Entwurf ist fertig: ... schaut mal hier [HowTo] Einrichtung eines NaCl-Clients auf Basis von Chrome Portable - YouTube

Was meint Ihr dazu?


----------



## brooker (22. Oktober 2016)

... das Kanalbild ist online - [HowTo] Einrichtung eines NaCl-Clients auf Basis von Chrome Portable - YouTube

Bitten um Feedback.


----------



## wait (22. Oktober 2016)

@brooker: Kannst Du aus dem  "at" ein @ machen ?

gefällt mir ansonsten echt gut.


----------



## brooker (22. Oktober 2016)

... leider funkt das nicht! Habs probiert, aber Ebay lässt es nicht mehr zu. Bei anderen geht es aber. Hat einer ne Idee?


----------



## Holdie (22. Oktober 2016)

Na schaut doch sehr gut aus, mir gefällts


----------



## brooker (22. Oktober 2016)

... ein bisschen was werden wir noch ändern müssen. Aber weiter mit dem Feedback.


----------



## JayTea (23. Oktober 2016)

Auch mir gefällts! 
Ich wüsste jetzt nicht was ich ändern würde...


----------



## voodoman (24. Oktober 2016)

Ich find's soweit ganz gut, 

aber der weiße Rand um das runde Logo sieht jetzt nicht so doll aus.


----------



## JayTea (26. Oktober 2016)

Jo, stimmt. Ist mir gar nicht aufgefallen und das, obwohl ich pingelig bin! 

Entweder das runde Logo mit weißem Rand ganz entfernen oder den schwarzen Kreis ausschneiden und über das bunte Molekül im Hintergrund legen.


----------



## brooker (31. Oktober 2016)

... wir haben Verstärkung im Team bekommen und werden uns jetzt nochmals der optischen Präsentation widmen.

Im Anschluss folgt ein erstes offizielles Video:

Folding@Home | Team 70335 PC Games Hardware | Teamvorstellung 

Nun die Frage an Euch, was soll da alles erwähnt werden?

Hier meine Vorschläge:
- aktiv seit
- hauptsächlich Mitglieder aus dem deutschsprachigen Europa
- Austausch findet im Forum von PC Games Hardware statt
- Mitglieder sind Games und PC-TECHNIK interessierte User
- gefaltet wird mit speziell aufgebauten Foldern, Servern und Desktop-PC im Idle mit Windows-oder Linux - Betriebssystem
- Mitgliederzahl mehr als 100
- Stand im weltweitem Ranking - Platz 13 mit direktem Zugriff auf die TopTen
- Besonderheiten: teamorientierter und freundlicher Umgang, Folding-Partnerschaften, zwei gut geplante Folding-Aktionen pro Jahr, HowTos und Infos zu Folding@Home 

Sollte ich noch etwas dazulegen oder weglassen, lasst es mich wissen.

Ergänzung aus Feedback:

- Hilfsbereitschaft bei dem letzten Punkt. Ich habe selten ein Forum erlebt, wo Hilfsbereitschaft so groß geschrieben wird wie hier im "Falter-Forum"
- Alles ist freiwillig und OHNE Druck, Jeder macht "nur" so viel, wie er/ sie kann, Jeder, der pausieren oder gehen möchte, kann dies ohne schlechtes Gewissen tun, Jeder, der wiederkommen möchte, ist (erneut) herzlich willkommen, Die Anmeldung hier im Forum ist kostenlos und unverbindlich... 


Danke.

Grüße brooker


----------



## voodoman (31. Oktober 2016)

Ich würde vorschlagen bei der Mitgliederzahl "Aktive" mit einfließen zu lassen.

Ansonsten gefällt mir deine Auflistung. 

Noch etwas: Irgendwie fehlt mir noch das Wort Hilfsbereitschaft bei dem letzten Punkt. Ich habe selten ein Forum erlebt, wo Hilfsbereitschaft so groß geschrieben wird wie hier im "Falter-Forum".


----------



## binär-11110110111 (31. Oktober 2016)

Vielleicht noch: 
Alles ist freiwillig und OHNE Druck 
Jeder macht "nur" so viel, wie er/ sie kann
Jeder, der pausieren oder gehen möchte, kann dies ohne schlechtes Gewissen tun
Jeder, der wiederkommen möchte, ist (erneut) herzlich willkommen
Die Anmeldung hier im Forum ist kostenlos und unverbindlich...


----------



## Bumblebee (1. November 2016)

Gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut  

Einzige Anmerkung: 


> hauptsächlich Mitglieder aus dem deutschsprachigen Europäischen Raum


Hier würde mir " hauptsächlich Mitglieder aus dem deutschsprachigen Europa" besser gefallen; einfach weil es die Schweizer eher einschliesst


----------



## binär-11110110111 (1. November 2016)

Wieso auf Europa begrenzen ? Und was ist, wenn ein Deutschsprachiger aus Australien, Rußland oder den USA für uns mitfalten möchte ? Vielleicht sollten wir uns auf Teamsprache deutsch einigen ? 

Es sei denn, daß mit "hauptsächlich Mitglieder aus dem deutschsprachigen Europa" die aktuellen Mitglieder gemeint sind ?

Hab's gesehen - Teamvorstellung


----------



## the_leon (1. November 2016)

Ich bin für "hauptsächlich Mitglieder aus dem deutschsprachigem Raum"


----------



## chischko (1. November 2016)

Hi, 

Feedback noch gebraucht? Wenn nicht: Mir auch wurscht 
hab mir das Einrichtung HowTo mal angesehen: Grundsätzlich würde ich nicht so rausposaunen wollen, dass ich bei der Sparkasse Gifthorn Wolfsburg bin, aber sonst ordentlich. Die Klangqualität ist ausreichend, Bild gut.


----------



## Mysteria (1. November 2016)

Man kanns mit dem politisch korrekt sein auch übertreiben. Nur weil man sagt dass es im Moment hauptsächlich Mitglieder aus dem deutschsprachigen Europa sind heisst das doch nicht, dass alle anderen ausgeschlossen sind. Und Europa würde ich da auch geografisch interpretieren (also mit Schweiz) und nicht als EU.... 

Ich würde als Tipp für Anfänger geben : einfach Mal Folding at Home installieren und sich nicht zu viel Sorgen um Optimierungen machen. Es ist einfacher als man meint. Die genauen Einstellungen kann man auch nachher machen denn im Prinzip läuft es einfach so.


----------



## brooker (4. November 2016)

... so, kleines Update: Der User D3x84, Urheber der bekannten Wallets, ist nun zum YTUBE Team gestoßen und wird uns unterstützen. Gleichzeitig konnte er als YTer mit eigenem Kanal wertvolle Hinweise geben, sodass wir u.a. nun schneller und öfter gefundenen werden können. Außerdem haben wir in der Zwischenzeit die Freigabe erhalten, Logos von PCGH zu verwenden. Probeaufnahme zur Videoqualität sind erfolgreich gelaufen. Weiter geht's mit nem Intro und das Vermischen der Einleitung zu den Videos mit dem Intro. Sobald wir etwas fertig gaben, gibt es ein Update.


----------



## brooker (8. November 2016)

update: neues Kanal-Logo online. [HowTo] Einrichtung eines NaCl-Clients auf Basis von Chrome Portable - YouTube

Feedback, Abos, Likes erwünscht.


----------



## voodoman (9. November 2016)

Also der weiße Rand um das Logo gefällt mir nach wie vor nicht. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich würde gerne das vorherige Logo einmal im direkten Vergleich zum neuen Logo sehen.


----------



## FlyingPC (9. November 2016)

voodoman schrieb:


> Also der weiße Rand um das Logo gefällt mir nach wie vor nicht.


Auf dem Handy oder Tablet sieht man diesen Rand halt nicht. Deswegen ist der weiße Rand da. Man könnte auch einfach anstatt den weißen Rand, den Rand mit der Farbe des Kreises füllen. Dann hat man keinen richtigen Rand.


----------



## brooker (9. November 2016)

... der weiße Rand wird wenn alles zusammenkommt nicht mehr da sein. Die Schwierigkeit ist, dass Kanalbild und Wallet auf dem PC, dem Fernseher und Smartphone ansehnlich ausschaut. Ist nicht ganz einfach und wir bekommen das sicher hin.


----------



## JayTea (10. November 2016)

Kleinigkeit:
"Kämpf*e *mit uns gegen..." klingt in meinen Ohren besser.

Kann man nicht die Grafiken+Schrift weiter nach rechts an das Kalottenmodell rücken, das linke Kalottenmodell ebenfalls näher an Bilder/Schrift und dann wäre in der oberen, linken Ecke mehr Platz um das Logo dort alleine hinzusetzten?! Dann wäre es nicht eine Ebene vor dem Molekül.


----------



## brooker (12. November 2016)

... wir sind dran. Sofern ich es zeitlich hinbekomme, treffen wir uns heute im TS und beäugen zu dritt einen überarbeiteten Entwurf.


----------



## brooker (12. November 2016)

... erster Probelauf zur Aufnahme und Ton ist durch und ist in 10 Minuten online: 2016 11 12 16 49 49 - YouTube

Feedback und Verbesserungsvorschläge erwünscht


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (12. November 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> ... erster Probelauf zur Aufnahme und Ton ist durch und ist in 10 Minuten online: 2016 11 12 16 49 49 - YouTube
> 
> Feedback und Verbesserungsvorschläge erwünscht



Naja, nach 35 hörst du auf zu sprechen ... irgendwie kommt das einen vor, als fehle da noch irgendwas ^^ ... Sollte das so bleiben, dann kannst du nach 35 Sec CUT machen


----------



## brooker (13. November 2016)

... wie gesagt. Ist nur ne Testaufnahme für Bild, Ton, Betonung, Vitrine und Layout.

Magst du darauf mal eingehen?


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (13. November 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> ... wie gesagt. Ist nur ne Testaufnahme für Bild, Ton, Betonung, Vitrine und Layout.
> 
> Magst du darauf mal eingehen?



Also ich kann absolut nix dagegen sagen ... Du bringst das in einer Ruhe rüber wie kaum jemand anders ... Das Bild mit allen Informationen, Inhaltlich auf den Punkt gebraucht und nicht sinnlos in die Länge gezogen ...
Also ich finde das vollkommen in Ordnung ...


----------



## chischko (13. November 2016)

Weiß nicht wie es euch geht aber an meinem Macbook ist es extrem leise.... alles komplett aufgreissen verstehe ich da echt kaum was wenn der Fernseher auf Zimmerlautstärke nebenher läuft.
Andere Videos sind viel lauter und gut verständlich


----------



## Mysteria (13. November 2016)

Stimmt eigentlich. Ich habe jetzt mal den Vergleich am Smartphone gemacht und andere Videos sind lauter abgemischt. 'Extrem leise' würde ich nicht sagen, aber doch leiser als andere.


----------



## brooker (13. November 2016)

... danke für das Feedbak, der leise Ton, trotz maximaler Aufregung, ist mir auch aufgefallen. Das muss besser werden. Ich bin dran.


----------



## Mysteria (13. November 2016)

Ich habe es jetzt auf dem PC auch noch getestet und mit ordentlichen Lautsprechern fällt es effektiv auf, dass es zu leise ist.


----------



## brooker (13. November 2016)

... sollte nun, in 20min, lauter sein: test ready - YouTube


----------



## chischko (13. November 2016)

Besser!!


----------



## binär-11110110111 (14. November 2016)

Man kann ja auch ganz einfach eine gute, leise Tonspur per Software lauter machen. Je nachdem, welches Videoprogramm man benutzt, muß man hierzu die Tonspur nichemal extrahieren. 

Beispiel der Extraktion - mit dem kostenlosen Nero-Wave-Editor: Vorher - Lautregelung - Nachher:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mysteria (14. November 2016)

Jetzt ist es lauter, man hört aber irgendwie einen Störton drin. So ein 'bum'. Mikrofon das wackelt? Vor allem direkt am Anfang zu hören.


----------



## chischko (14. November 2016)

Ja, stimmt. Es ist insgesamt sehr basslastig abgestimmt was bei vielen Setups schnell zu einem Dröhneffekt führen kann. Die Monitore die ich hier hab sind absolut neutral gerade eingestellt und sogar da kommt es zu leichtem Brummen und Dröhnen. Evtl. den oberen Bassbereich oder unten Mittenbereich weniger stark betonen? Wenn Du Hilfe bei der Einstellung des EQ brauchst: Skype oder Teamviewer
Und: Bei Sekunde 20 kommt ein sehr tiefer Brummton mit rein... etwas recht schmalbandiges zwischen 90 und 110 Hz müsste das sein, denn wenn ich die Trennfrequenz der Monitore hier hoch jage auf 110 Hz und den Sub aus lasse ist es nahezu verschwunden.
Korrektur: Nein es ist tiefer, etwa bei 60Hz!


----------



## brooker (14. November 2016)

... Nero hört sich gut an.  Kann man damit auch die Störgeräusche rausfiltern? 
Wie gesagt, es war nur ne Probe. Wenns es ernst wird, wird entsprechend vorgesorgt:
Die Bundesstraße und der Flughafen werden gesperrt. Feuerwehr, Polizei und Krankenwagen dürfen im Umkreis von 2 km kein Sondersignal einsetzen.


----------



## chischko (14. November 2016)

Ich erwarte natürlich zusätzlich, dass Du dich 50m unter der Erde befindest, in einem absolut schallberuhigten Raum, der strukturell mit mehreren Feder/Dämpferelementen von der Umwelt abgekapselt ist und sich nahe der 0dB Grenze bewegt.... im negativen Bereich sollste Dich ja auch nicht aufhalten sonst verlierste ja den Verstand! 
Earth’s Quietest Place Will Drive You Crazy in 45 Minutes
     |
    Smart News | Smithsonian


----------



## binär-11110110111 (14. November 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> ... Nero hört sich gut an.  Kann man damit auch die Störgeräusche rausfiltern?
> Wie gesagt, es war nur ne Probe. Wenns es ernst wird, wird entsprechend vorgesorgt:
> Die Bundesstraße und der Flughafen werden gesperrt. Feuerwehr, Polizei und Krankenwagen dürfen im Umkreis von 2 km kein Sondersignal einsetzen.



Unter Klangoptimierung gibt es u.a. auch eine Brummunterdrückung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Beispiel: automatische Unterdrückung.
Mit dem Editor kann man recht viel anstellen.


----------



## mattinator (14. November 2016)

chischko schrieb:


> Ich erwarte natürlich zusätzlich, dass Du dich 50m unter der Erde befindest, in einem absolut schallberuhigten Raum, der strukturell mit mehreren Feder/Dämpferelementen von der Umwelt abgekapselt ist und sich nahe der 0dB Grenze bewegt....


Hatte nicht die PCGH Redaktion für ihre Lautstärke-Messungen so etwas "in kleiner Ausführung" ? Die könnten ruhig mal etwas sponsorn.


----------



## Mysteria (14. November 2016)

chischko schrieb:


> Ja, stimmt. Es ist insgesamt sehr basslastig abgestimmt was bei vielen Setups schnell zu einem Dröhneffekt führen kann. Die Monitore die ich hier hab sind absolut neutral gerade eingestellt und sogar da kommt es zu leichtem Brummen und Dröhnen. Evtl. den oberen Bassbereich oder unten Mittenbereich weniger stark betonen? Wenn Du Hilfe bei der Einstellung des EQ brauchst: Skype oder Teamviewer
> Und: Bei Sekunde 20 kommt ein sehr tiefer Brummton mit rein... etwas recht schmalbandiges zwischen 90 und 110 Hz müsste das sein, denn wenn ich die Trennfrequenz der Monitore hier hoch jage auf 110 Hz und den Sub aus lasse ist es nahezu verschwunden.
> Korrektur: Nein es ist tiefer, etwa bei 60Hz!



Ja, kommt auch bei mir definitiv über den Sub und nicht über die 'normalen' Lautsprecher. Sub aus -> kein Störton. Sub an -> Störton.


----------



## brooker (14. November 2016)

... ist es das berühmt berüchtigte 50 Hertz Brummen, was auf Grund von Potenzialunterschieden entsteht? Dann müsste ich Mantelstromfilter besorgen.


----------



## chischko (14. November 2016)

Hmmm jaaa 50 Hz könnten das gut sein! Hab mal so ne gratis Software runter geladen um es zu verifizieren und da ist schon enorm dicht dran. 
Ansonsten müsste ich nun das Zeug aus der Arbeit reinpacken, aber das ist dann doch etwas zu viel Wert, den ich da schleppe (200k € Messquipment plus Software)


----------



## JeansOn (14. November 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> ... ist es das berühmt berüchtigte 50 Hertz Brummen, was auf Grund von Potenzialunterschieden entsteht? Dann müsste ich Mantelstromfilter besorgen.



*Bevor sich hier in Kosten gestürzt wird:
* 
Bei mir brummt nix, wenn ich das Testvideo anschaue, daß brooker als LINK anbietet.
Meine einfachen zwei-Wege-Stereolautsprecher geben alles gut verständlich wieder.

Gibt es bitte noch weitere hilfsbereite Faltkollegen, die bereit sind, einen Akustik-Eindruck zu formulieren?

Der Lautstärkeeindruck ist nun auch subjektiv OK. (Ich habe abwechselnd mit tagesschau.de getestet und verglichen.)


----------



## Mysteria (14. November 2016)

Einfache Zwei-Wege-Lautsprecher gehen wohl kaum bis auf 50Hz runter. Deshalb werden auch viele Leute gar nichts davon hören. Wie gesagt: Subwoofer aus = kein Bums mehr.

@brooker: du hörst nichts?


----------



## chischko (14. November 2016)

Mysteria schrieb:


> Einfache Zwei-Wege-Lautsprecher gehen wohl kaum bis auf 50Hz runter. Deshalb werden auch viele Leute gar nichts davon hören. Wie gesagt: Subwoofer aus = kein Bums mehr.



Täusch Dich nich... die A200 gehen auch bis 39Hz runter... 
Weiß nich welche er hat aber sogar die A100 gehen auf 50Hz runter und die A300 sogar bis 30... 
Gut zugegeben die A200 fallen dann extrem stark ab und kommen erst so ab etwa 43Hz in die Puschen aber für die Größe... respektabel!


----------



## brooker (14. November 2016)

...ich habe gerade meine AKG K530 Kopfhörer bemüht, bis auf das normale Rauschen bei höherem Pegel und das Tastenklacken beim Scenenwechsel kann ich keine Störgeräusche ausmachen. Gut, mein Atem schlägt ein paar Mal in Mikro, das werden aber ein paar Flauschies klären.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (15. November 2016)

Also: Das erste Testvideo ist einfach nur leise, hier müßte man den Ton lauter machen - Punkt.

Das zweite Testvideo hat bei Sekunde 20 ein kurzes brummen; wobei ich hier eher das Gefühl habe, daß hier ein Kraftfahrzeug auf der Straße vorbeigefahren ist. Mit normalen Lautsprechern und Kopfhörern ist die Tonmodulation in Ordnung. Und noch was: "Wir" produzieren hier für Youtube und nicht für Hollywood !


----------



## Cartesius (15. November 2016)

Ich stimme *binär-11110110111* voll und ganz zu, Ton ist völlig in Ordnung und das Brummen bei 0:20 fällt (mir) nicht störend auf. Auch die Lautstärke ist mittlerweile völlig ok und vergleichbar zu anderen Videos. 
Top Video und ich denke ebenfalls, dass die Qualität für ein semiprofessionell erstelltes Video sehr gut ist!


----------



## Mysteria (15. November 2016)

chischko schrieb:


> Täusch Dich nich... die A200 gehen auch bis 39Hz runter...
> Weiß nich welche er hat aber sogar die A100 gehen auf 50Hz runter und die A300 sogar bis 30...
> Gut zugegeben die A200 fallen dann extrem stark ab und kommen erst so ab etwa 43Hz in die Puschen aber für die Größe... respektabel!



Weiss ich.  Die hatte ich bei 'einfachen' Zwei-Wege-Lautsprechern aber nicht im Sinn.


----------



## chischko (15. November 2016)

Is ja gut is ja gut is ja gut! 
Feedback war gewünscht, Feedback kam!


----------



## brooker (15. November 2016)

... alles gut und so gewünscht.


----------



## brooker (22. November 2016)

... die letzten Tage ging aus privaten Gründen leider gar nichts. Nun gehts aber weiter. Ich denke, dass bis Ende der Woche dieses Projekt abgeschlossen werden kann.


----------



## brooker (28. November 2016)

... ich wurde leider eines besseren belehrt   Wir sind aber dran.

Wir mussten auf Grund der guten Auffindbarkeit des Kanals (YouTube Tuning  ) leider eine Änderung beim Namen vornehmen. Der Kanal heißt nun final: 

PC Games Hardware - Folding at Home

Desweiteren konnten wir einige Sachen bereits ausprobieren und mit gutem Ergebnis abschließen.

Das Kanallogo ist final und muss nur noch von PCGH so freigegeben werden.

Highlight: Verwendung das neues Folding@Home Zeichen und Zusammenfassung von PCGHX, den charakteristischen Bubbles und dem F@H Style




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was meint Ihr? Feedback erwünscht! 

Aktuelle arbeiten wir an einem entsprechenden Wallet. Die Größenanpassung und Anordnung ist aktuell ein Thema. Auch ist noch offen, auf was vom Walet aus verlinkt werden soll. Bisher soll es auf unser Forum, die offizielle F@H-Seite und auf die Aktionen verlinkt werden. 

Wie denkst Ihr darüber?


----------



## chischko (29. November 2016)

Sieht nice aus und mit den Blubbeln hat es nen gesteigerten Wiederekennungswert! 
Was ich mich nur frage... was ist das was aussieht als würde der Zwerg den Blubb in den Spinat zaubern: Screenshot by Lightshot


----------



## brooker (29. November 2016)

... dieser "... von Zwergen, nach Rezept von Schneewittchen, mühsam aus dem Spinat geschlagene Blub", ist das neue offiziellen Folding@Home Zeichen  (CI) 
Für die Jünger der neuen Generation haben wir es mit rein genommen. Ich bubbles sind für mich persönlich aber "das" Zeichen für F@H.


----------



## chischko (29. November 2016)

Aaaah danke!


----------



## KillercornyX (29. November 2016)

Wenn ich mal Lust, Langeweile und sturmfrei zu Hause habe kann ich ja mal was zum Linux-Falten machen.  Aber wann das wird kann ich nicht sagen....


----------



## JayTea (29. November 2016)

AAAAaaaahhhhh! 
So hört doch bitte auf von "Blubb" zu reden; da drehen sich mit die Fußnägel hoch!!
Es heißt *Kalottenmodell!! 

*Ichdachte, das "F" hätte etwas mit facebook zu tun.   Jetzt habe ich gesehen, dass es das Logo der Folding App im PlayStore ist. Also ich verbinde damit nicht wirklich "unser" Folding@home-Projekt.
Die "#70335" sieht alleine etwas wenig aussagekräftig aus bzw. werden viele nicht wissen wofür die Nummer steht. Vielleicht kann man dazu noch "TeamID" schreiben? Dann wird klar, dass es eine Teamstruktur gibt.


----------



## foldinghomealone (29. November 2016)

Obwohl ich mit dem Kanal nichts zu tun habe, gebe ich jetzt noch meinen Senf dazu.
Mir gefällt Brooker's Logo - ohne Uncle Sam - ganz gut. Das Kreisdingensens finde ich zu unaufgeräumt.


----------



## JayTea (29. November 2016)

Ich habe erst jetzt wieder einen Blick in den Kanal geworfen. Momentan sieht es bei mir folgendermaßen aus:... 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## the_leon (29. November 2016)

Ja, bei mir sieht es genauso aus.
Verbesserungsvorschläge:

Das Logo im hinteren Banner entfernen.
Den weißen Rand im Profil Bild auch PCGH Blau machen.
Evtl. mehr Hardware aufs Bild packen.


----------



## foldinghomealone (29. November 2016)

Sehr geile Situationskomik. Kämpfe mit uns gegen ... Windows Apple


----------



## JayTea (29. November 2016)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Sehr geile Situationskomik. Kämpfe mit uns gegen ... Windows Apple



Stimmt, darauf wollte ich auch noch eingehen und im Prinzip ist es das, was _foldinghomealone_ schreibt. Bei der Position des gelben Schriftzugs gehe ich nicht davon aus, dass er sich auf die Kranheiten weiter oben/rechts bezieht.


----------



## JeansOn (29. November 2016)

JayTea schrieb:


> AAAAaaaahhhhh!
> *...
> *
> Die "#70335" sieht alleine etwas wenig aussagekräftig aus bzw. werden viele nicht wissen wofür die Nummer steht. Vielleicht kann man dazu noch "TeamID" schreiben? Dann wird klar, dass es eine Teamstruktur gibt.



Sehe ich auch so, wenn ich argumentativ nicht etwas übersehen habe. Ein kleines "Team", "Team-Nr" , "TeamID" oder so, eventuell auch über oder unter die Nummer ware gelegentlich als Version OK. Nun sollte aber dem Release keine weiteren nice-to-have mehr im Wege stehen.

Deshalb: Jut jemacht, wenn PCGH die Genehmigung gibt, -->Knöpfchen drücken.
Das war gewiss viel Mühe und der Einsatz sollte sich nun auszahlen. 
Danke meinerseits.


----------



## brooker (29. November 2016)

... vielen Dank für Euer Feedback.  
Zum Logo: wir müssen man schauen wo das Team noch passt und ob es dann noch leserlich ist.

Das Wallet: wir operieren am offenen Herzen und sind, wie ich bereits ausgeführt habe, mitten drin.

Eure Hinweise sind wertvoll und wir werden schauen, wie wir sie einfließen lassen können. 

Sobald wir fertig sind, gibt's ne Info.


----------



## brooker (1. Dezember 2016)

... kurzes Update: Felix alias FlyingPC und D3x84 haben gestern eine weitere Optimierungssession gefahren. Das Kanallogo konnte um, das von Euch vorgeschlagene,"Team" erweitert werden. Beim Kanalbild wird es einige Änderungen geben, damit besser und eindeutig klar wird, worum es geht.


----------



## FlyingPC (1. Dezember 2016)

Kurzer Hinweis zu brookers Update: An der rechten Seite wurde ein Smartphone mit einem Screenshot der Folding@Home Android App eingefügt.


----------



## brooker (1. Dezember 2016)

... richtig. Diese Idee hatte die Beiden gestern Abend gehabt und direkt umgesetzt.


----------



## brooker (2. Dezember 2016)

... so, überarbeitetes Logo mit Team 70335 online: PC Games Hardware - Folding at Home
 - YouTube


----------



## JeansOn (2. Dezember 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> ... so, überarbeitetes Logo mit Team 70335 online: PC Games Hardware - Folding at Home
> - YouTube



Super. 
Aber auch: Geile Grafikkarte.  
Der erste Blick war etwas irritiert, das wechselte dann aber fließend in fasziniert.
... wahlweise two in one


----------



## Mysteria (3. Dezember 2016)

"Kämpfe mit uns gegen .... wie bitte?" War meine erste Reaktion. Gegen die apps ... nein. Gegen Amd? Oh ... nein, gegen die Krankheiten die darüber stehen natürlich. (Kleiner Fall von 'don't dead, open inside'  )


----------



## brooker (3. Dezember 2016)

... das ist uns auch aufgefallen und deshalb sind wir bereits am Umbauen. Es ist gar nicht so einfach das richtige zu entwickeln. Aber mit dem Feedback vom Team bin ich zuversichtlich, dass wir die längste Zeit dran gearbeitet haben.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (3. Dezember 2016)

Vielleicht einfach nur umdrehen, ggf. den Schriftzug versetzen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



???


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (3. Dezember 2016)

Wie wäre es denn mit ...

" Wir sagen tödlichen Krankheiten den Kampf an ... Kämpfe mit uns !!! "

Oder so etwas in der Art ?!

Wir brauchen einen Spruch, dem sich niemand entziehen kann ... Der sich einprägt und mit welchem sich jeder identifizieren kann ...


----------



## brooker (3. Dezember 2016)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> Vielleicht einfach nur umdrehen, ggf. den Schriftzug versetzen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



... in die Richtung wird es vermutlich gehen! 

@Snake: auch da sind wir noch im Feintuning. Es muss halt auch für den bisher unbeleckten User greifen.


----------



## mattinator (4. Dezember 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> ... in die Richtung wird es vermutlich gehen!
> 
> @Snake: auch da sind wir noch im Feintuning. Es muss halt auch für den bisher unbeleckten User greifen.


Der Vorschlag ist gut. Durch die Anordnung steht da aber auch: Kämpfe mit uns gegen ... Folding@Home.
Ich würde den Aufbau noch mehr nach dem Inhalt strukturieren:
1. was tun: gemeinsam kämpfen
2. wogegen / wofür kämpfen: die genannten Krankheiten / deren Heilung;
    ich finde kämpfen für (!) etwas besser, die Aussage wirkt dadurch positiver; gegen etwas sein kann jeder
3. wie kämpfen: mit Folding@Home
Inwieweit sich das auch bzgl. der Größe und Lesbarkeit optimiert umsetzen lässt, müsst Ihr mal sehen.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (4. Dezember 2016)

Hm... vielleicht so ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (4. Dezember 2016)

Ja, super. Wobei ich die NVIDIA- / AMD-Karte das Smartphone und das PCGH-Logo noch irgendwie auf die "Mit"-Seite nach links bringen würde und das Team-Logo ganz nach rechts oben.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (4. Dezember 2016)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> Hm... vielleicht so ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Zu Trocken ...

Ich finde hier fehlt noch etwas, was der Menschheit Angst macht .. nämlich die Angst an tödlichen Krankheiten zu erkranken und ggf. daran zu sterben ...
Wir brauchen eine Überschrift, welche genau das aussagt und die Leute nahezu zwingt sich einer Delegation anzuschließen, welche dagegen zu kämpfen versucht


----------



## d3x84 (5. Dezember 2016)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> Vielleicht einfach nur umdrehen, ggf. den Schriftzug versetzen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Theoretisch ja... praktisch nein.
Das Logo sollte als aufhänger ganz oben sein und darunter etwas was die leute anzieht.
sowas wie "Ich liebe es!" (mcdoof)



SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Wie wäre es denn mit ...
> 
> " Wir sagen tödlichen Krankheiten den Kampf an ... Kämpfe mit uns !!! "
> 
> ...



Ja sehe ich genauso!

Für vorschläge sind wir offen.
Das "kämpfe mit uns gegen" kommt wohl von meinem "Fight with us against" aus meinem Wallpaper von 20xx.

Wenn jemand nen guten Spruch hat der nicht falter motiviert mit zu machen....
immer her damit!


----------



## d3x84 (5. Dezember 2016)

Achja...
wow Leute wie viel hier los ist... ist ja der Wahnsinn!
Ich muss gleich mal die Kommentare alle durchlesen.... ^^


----------



## d3x84 (5. Dezember 2016)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Mit den Einnahmen denke ich meinte Brooker eher das YT-Geld als reale Geld-Spenden von Usern. Was Google bei YT-Videos bezahlt ist sehr unübersichtlich, hier will niemand so richtig darüber reden.
> 
> Falls Einnahmen entstehen würden, so wäre, meiner Meinung nach, natürlich das Spenden an eine z.b. anerkannte Krebsforschung sehr wünschenswert. So würde keiner einen direkten Nutzen in form von besserer HW haben, allerdings würde es auch keinen Streit geben.
> 
> ...



Youtuber dürfen nicht über ihre Einnahmen sprechen, egal ob Sie wollen oder nicht.
Gehört zu den "ich nehme den vertrag an" Sachen wenn man ein Kanal eröffnet bzw. die monetization der Videos aktiviert.


----------



## brooker (5. Dezember 2016)

... hey, wir haben bereits 11 Abos! Und YT wird mit Geldverdienen in Verbindung gebracht.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (5. Dezember 2016)

d3x84 schrieb:


> Ja sehe ich genauso!
> 
> Für vorschläge sind wir offen.
> Das "kämpfe mit uns gegen" kommt wohl von meinem "Fight with us against" aus meinem Wallpaper von 20xx.
> ...



Das Problem hierbei ist ...

Wir müssen den nicht Faltern versuchen zu erklären (wenn´s geht in einem Satz), das es hier um Krankheiten geht, welche Jeden zu jederzeit treffen kann und meistens den Tod zur Folge hat ...
Das Problem dabei ist nur ... Versuche das mal in einem Satz 

Das iss ähnlich wie Rom in einer Woche zu erbauen


----------



## foldinghomealone (5. Dezember 2016)

Will ja nicht negativ klingen, aber ich halte es für unrealistisch mit YT Geld zu verdienen.
Pro 1.000 Klicks verdient man ca. 1€.

Wir sind das größte deutschsprachige Team und haben zwar insgesamt über 5.000 Mitglieder, aber nur 150 aktive. Befürchte, dass sich mit Folden keine große Zielgruppe erreichen lässt.


----------



## foldinghomealone (5. Dezember 2016)

"Fold or Die"

Hehe


----------



## binär-11110110111 (5. Dezember 2016)

Das Problem ist die Gleichgültigkeit in vielen Köpfen frei nach dem Motto: Juckt mich nicht, soll'n es doch die anderen machen. Nur wenn jeder so denken würde, hätten wir ein echtes Problem. Man muß die Leute aus ihrem Trott reißen und ihnen klar machen, daß ohne UNS wissenschaftliche & medizinische Pionierarbeit stark ins Stocken geraten würde. Hm ... ich schlaf' mal ne Nacht drüber, bis morgen... 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chischko (5. Dezember 2016)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> Das Problem ist die Gleichgültigkeit in vielen Köpfen frei nach dem Motto: Juckt mich nicht, soll'n es doch die anderen machen. Nur wenn jeder so denken würde, hätten wir ein echtes Problem. Man muß die Leute aus ihrem Trott reißen und ihnen klar machen, daß ohne UNS wissenschaftliche & medizinische Pionierarbeit stark ins Stocken geraten würde. Hm ... ich schlaf' mal ne Nacht drüber, bis morgen...
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hm naja ich glaube fast dem ganzen Thema bemisst Du eine übertrieben große Bedeutung zu... sorry, will das Projekt ja nicht herabwürdigen, aber so ganz wie Du das schilderst is das nun nich...


----------



## foldinghomealone (5. Dezember 2016)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> Das Problem ist die Gleichgültigkeit in vielen Köpfen frei nach dem Motto: Juckt mich nicht, soll'n es doch die anderen machen.


So schwarz darf man das nicht sehen. Falten ist ja auch nicht das billigste Hobby. Und wenn ich 200€ an Strom verfalte, könnte ich die stattdessen auch  in andere gesellschaftlich wichtige Projekte stecken. Und viele Spenden ja auch. Und wenn man das Geld z.B. einer Tafel gibt, dann sieht man sofort den Nutzen. Beim Falten handelt es sich um Grundlagenforschung und da ist nicht gesagt, dass hinterher auch was Vernünftiges bei rumkommt.


----------



## brooker (5. Dezember 2016)

... was wir mit unserem Auftritt erreichen wollen steht auf dem ersten Seiten geschrieben. Nun brauchen wir eine kurze knackige und mitreißende Formulierung. Bitte versetzt Euch in die Lage es "Nichtwissenden". Wie muss die Aufforderung zum Mitmachen lauten? 

Unterstützt die Wissenschaft mit "Bild F@H"beim Kampf gegen ...


----------



## chischko (6. Dezember 2016)

Einfach mal nur paar Ideen/Anregungen: 
- Dein PC als Forscher gegen Krankheiten
- Deine Rechenleistung kann heilen helfen
- Deine Grafikkarte kann Spiele und die Realität schöner machen 
- Bist Du ein Lebensretter? Als Gamer kannst Du es sein! 
- Platz für kreative Ergänzungen


----------



## foldinghomealone (6. Dezember 2016)

Ich glaube, am meisten Aufmerksamkeit käme rum, wenn man die Oberbiene überreden würde, einen schönen Artikel zu schreiben in dem sie aus dem Nähkästchen plaudert und der Artikel müsste dann auf PCGAMES, PCGH und golem (gehört auch zur selben Mediengruppe) verlinkt werden. 

Ich persönlich behaupte von mir, werberesistent zu sein. Sprüche helfen bei mir gar nix. Hätte das Thema nix mit Cloud-/Supercomputing und fetten Grafikkarten zu tun, wäre ich auch nicht dabei. Mich interessieren die Themen schon seit ich quasi als Kind Terminator 1 und 2 gesehen hab. Wenn dabei was Gutes rumkommt, umso besser.

Off-Topic Ende...


----------



## binär-11110110111 (6. Dezember 2016)

Oder wir orientieren uns an dem Aufruf von F@H: 
"What if even while you sleep you could help find a cure."
Was, wenn Du während Deines Schlafes helfen könntest, eine Heilung zu finden.

Ergibt: Schlafend Leben retten / Leben retten im Schlaf

Ansonsten gefallen mir die Vorschläge von chischko schon ziemlich gut.

@foldinghomealone: Gibt es schon: Unermudlicher Einsatz fur die Wissenschaft: PCGHX-Mitglied Bumblebee im Community-Portrat


----------



## foldinghomealone (6. Dezember 2016)

Ich kenn den Artikel, aber er gibt überhaupt nicht wieder welch immensen Einsatz er fährt. Als HW ist in der Galerie ein NUC zu sehen, das macht nicht unbedingt Lust auf mehr. Das ist vielleicht ein kleiner Gag innerhalb der Community wird aber keinen von der Wichtigkeit der Sache überzeugen.
Wenn man aber z.B. einen Faltserver mit mehreren GPUs vorstellt und dann hinweist, dass man mehrere davon hat könnte ich mir vorstellen dass es einen gewissen Aha-Effekt auslöst.


----------



## d3x84 (7. Dezember 2016)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Will ja nicht negativ klingen, aber ich halte es für unrealistisch mit YT Geld zu verdienen.
> Pro 1.000 Klicks verdient man ca. 1€.



HAHAHA der war gut... 
Ich muss hier mal aus meinen 4 Jahren Youtube Kanal Erfahrung sprechen:
Wenn von 1000 Klicks 1000 Adblocker anhaben (Danke an alle dafür) verdienst du genau 0,0000 gar nix.
Weil Youtube darf ja nix kosten und es darf keine Werbung geschaltet sein.....

Google macht mit Youtube seit Tag 1 verluste aber naja... Weiß nicht ob Google das kratzt

Saturn wusste es schon vor 15 Jahren: "Geiz ist geil!"
Also beim nächsten mal auf dem Lieblingskanal den AdBlocker ausmachen und dem Youtuber zu unterstützen.

(Ausnahme ist Bibi)

Hier mal eine kleine Auswahl der abhängigkeiten die Ausmachen wieviel man an einem Klick verdient:
1. Was für einen Kanaltyp hast du (Technik, Gaming, Bildung etc.)
2. Wer schaltet auf deinem Kanal Werbung  (Das kann der Youtuber nicht steuern oder nur sehr indirekt)
3. Was für Werbeanzeigen schaltet der Youtuber (z.B. Kann man die wegklicken oder nicht)
4. Wer hat keinen Adblocker an *und* die Werbung wird auf dem eigenen Video geschaltet? (Das dürften denke ich mal so 5-10% sein)
-> Nicht bei jedem Video wird die Werbung angezeigt auch wenn die Montarisierung aktiviert wurde.
5. Kommen in dem Video Sachen vor die Youtube nicht gefallen? z.B. Schimpfwörter wie "********"? Falls ja wird die Monetisierung automatisch abgeschaltet und das Video automatisch per algorythmuss demonetarisiert.
6. Wurde die Werbung nur angeschaut oder auch tatsächlich geklickt?
7. Wurde der Werbespot Vollständig angesehen und wenn nein wie lange?
8. Wieviel hat der Werbetreibende auf den Klick geboten?
9. Bekommt ein Youtube Netzwerk einen Anteil an den eigenen Werbeeinnahmen?
10. War es personalisierte Werbung?


Das sind jetzt nur ein paar die mir spontan einfallen.
Da hab ich noch nicht mit dem ganzen Wissenschaftlichen Zeug das Youtube da im Hintergrund verarbeitet noch nicht angefangen....
Sowas wie Wie lange schaut jemand das Video an? klickt er nur durch das Video? Wie wertvoll ist das Video für welche Werbetreibende...


Es gibt tatsächlich Doktorarbeiten nur über das Thema "Youtube Analytics"


----------



## d3x84 (7. Dezember 2016)

Nicht nur der Spruch sondern auch das "Nicht Abonnenten Video" auf dem Kanal wird ziemlich wichtig sein.
Ich weiß allerdings nicht ob das aktuell ein Partner Feature ist oder ob man das auch als nicht Partner nutzen kann.
Ich bin schon so lange YT Partner dass ich ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung mehr habe was mal als nicht Partner machen kann und was nicht,


----------



## Bumblebee (7. Dezember 2016)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Ich glaube, am meisten Aufmerksamkeit käme rum, wenn man die Oberbiene überreden würde ...


... und Folgende

Nun, die "Oberbiene" äussert sich mal kurz

Ja, es kann hilfreich sein ein echt *FETTES* System zu zeigen; wobei das nicht zwingend von mir kommen muss
Grundsätzlich kann ich da aber schon Hand dazu bieten

Dann noch eines: (nicht nur @foldinghomealone)
Stimmt natürlich, mit einem (dazu noch kleinen) NUC holt man sich nicht die Sterne vom Himmel
Wenn du dir aber die Bilder anschaust findest du ein "mickriges", ein "normales" und ein "spinnertes" System
Und das war/ist Absicht - weil es mein Plan war (und immer noch ist) alle "Arten" von Faltern anzusprechen
Von dem Moment an wo wir ins "Wettrüsten" verfallen und nur noch unsere Muskeln spielen lassen haben wir verloren
Und mit "wir" meine ich nicht (nur) uns; F@h lebt nicht (nur) von den fetten Systemen - jeder kleine (NUC-)Beitrag wird genauso gerne genommen
*DAS* müssen wir rüberbringen; das wollte ich schon immer so - so soll es auch bleiben


----------



## foldinghomealone (7. Dezember 2016)

Ich geb dir da vollkommen Recht, ich sehe trotzdem, dass solche Systeme zwar Punkte und WUs abwerfen, aber nicht besonders schonend mit Ressourcen umgehen.


----------



## brooker (7. Dezember 2016)

... wir haben die Vorstellung eines Quad-GPU-Systems (4x970GTX) bereits aufm Schirm und werden das auf YT auch bringen  Nur müssen die notwendigen Randbedingungen erstmal stehen.


----------



## d3x84 (9. Dezember 2016)

Bevor wir hier ne Offtopic Effizienz Diskussion starten mal ein Wort:

Effizienz in Sachen Punkte hin oder her.
Der Klimawandel ist echt und wir alle wissen das...
Und keiner kann mir erzählen das ein System mit 4 Nvidia GPU's "effizient" ist.
Da geht soviel Strom durch die Leitung das man eigentlich auch gleich die Bäume vor der Haustür anzünden kann.
(Und das meine ich nicht bildlich sondern wörtlich)
25% des Weltweiten Stromverbauchs gehen auf die IT Industrie zurück und China ist übrigens Welt führend in Sachen Grünstrom....

Wie man ein wirklich effizienten Computer baut ist auch ein ganz anderes Thema.
Und NUCs mit etwa 14 Watt Stromverbrauch (ältere Modelle und neuere zusammen genommen) gehören in Sachen Energieeffizienz zu den besten kaufbaren Computern.
Wenn ich mit 30 Watt Stromverbrauch WoW zocken kann ist das wesentlich effizienter als 350 Watt für Crysis zu verbrennen.


Zurück zum Thema:
Hier geht es Primär darum sich zu beteiligen und mehr Menschen dazu zu bewegen sich zu beteiligen.
Andere freiwillige Menschen arbeiten im Altersheim, sind bei der Freiwilligen Feuerwehr oder ähnliches.
Vielleicht bringt es weniger Punkte mit nem NUC zu falten aber darum geht es nicht.

Man darf nicht immer soviel quantisieren und unbedingt mathematisch betrachten.
Das ist genauso quark wie in der Schule Noten auf Kunstbilder zu vergeben und die Kunst anhand der Genauigkeit einer Fluchtpunkt Perspektive zu messen.
Manche Dinge kann man einfach nicht in Zahlen erfassen.

Es geht mehr um die Qualität und Intel hat das schon lange verstanden,
weshalb ihre mobil CPU's kaum noch Strom verbrauchen.

Wir müssen uns was den YT Kanal angeht darauf konzentrieren Menschen zu motivieren egal ob NUC, Gaming PC oder was auch immer.
Erst nachdem die Leute gehooked sind kann man ihnen was zum Thema effizienz erklären,
denn selbst wenn Sie das Projekt gut finden, wollen sie vielleicht nicht das Geld für den Strom ausgeben oder haben es einfach nicht.
(Zu letzterem zähle ich mich z.B.)
Daher ist es übrigens auch gar nicht so schlecht auch NUCs mehr in den Fokus zu rücken da die vergleichsweise 10 mal weniger Strom verbrauchen.
Nicht jeder will maximale Punkte erreichen sondern vielleicht einfach nur nen kleinen Beitrag leisten.

Außerdem: Die Nerds wissen sowieso schon wie's geht, also müssen wir uns mit den Videos auf die Personen fokussieren die eben keine Ahnung haben.
Die Zielgruppe "Soll ich mir ne 1070 oder 1080 für mehr ppd/w" kaufen ist ziemlich klein.
Die Gruppe "ich kann helfen krebs zu heilen indem ich auf ne website gehe" ist jedoch wesentlich größer
und genau die leute müssen wir erreichen.

Das ziel ist es also einen yt kanal zu bauen der neue leute an land zieht,
(was ist fah, wie kann ich da mitmachen, was kostet mich das)
aber auch etwas für die nerds bietet.
(cpu tests, grafikkarten tests, systeme die max ppd/w produzieren etc.)


----------



## mattinator (9. Dezember 2016)

d3x84 schrieb:


> (was ist fah, wie kann ich da mitmachen, was kostet mich das)


Und: was bringt es ! Also verständliche Erklärungen über ggf. schon erreichte Erfolge in der medizinischen Grundlagenforschung oder sogar Anwendung.


----------



## Bumblebee (9. Dezember 2016)

d3x84 schrieb:


> Bevor wir hier ne Offtopic Effizienz Diskussion starten mal ein Wort:
> ....
> 
> Wir müssen uns was den YT Kanal angeht darauf konzentrieren Menschen zu motivieren egal ob NUC, Gaming PC oder was auch immer.
> ...



Dein Post hat mir sehr gut gefallen und entspricht genau meiner Meinung 



mattinator schrieb:


> Und: was bringt es ! Also verständliche Erklärungen über ggf. schon erreichte Erfolge in der medizinischen Grundlagenforschung oder sogar Anwendung.



Genau - guter Zusatzinhalt


----------



## binär-11110110111 (9. Dezember 2016)

Nun, hier im Forum wurde angeführt, ob bei F@H überhaupt etwas sinnvolles rauskommt, da es ja (nur) Grundlagenforschung ist. Insgesamt wurden bis jetzt 129 Publikationen...  Papers — Folding@home  ...als direktes Ergebnis von Folding@home via Stanford veröffentlicht. Einige Daten stehen jedem kostenlos zur freien Verfügung. Auch für die zum Durchbruch des Jahres 2015 gewählte Gen-Schere Crisper wurden Datensätze von Stanford als Grundlage verwendet.. Mit Crispr können Forscher Gene ausschalten, defekte durch korrekte DNA-Teile ersetzen oder neue Gensequenzen einfügen.


----------



## JeansOn (9. Dezember 2016)

d3x84 schrieb:


> ...
> Man darf nicht immer soviel quantisieren und unbedingt mathematisch betrachten.
> Das ist genauso quark wie in der Schule Noten auf Kunstbilder zu vergeben und die Kunst anhand der Genauigkeit einer Fluchtpunkt Perspektive zu messen.
> Manche Dinge kann man einfach nicht in Zahlen erfassen.
> ...



Den letzten Teilsatz des 2. Satzes habe ich leider nicht so recht verstanden. Brauche ich Nachhilfe? Und das, obwohl ich tatsächlich ne gute Quarknote hatte 

Wenn man es sich antut, in dieser schnellen Zeit solch eine Riesen-Einlassung, wie Du sie mal eben noch zwischen 1:00Uhr und 2:00Uhr raushaust, von oben bis unten zu lesen, dann ist es ein schönes Gefühl, wenn man unten ankommt und meint, daß sich die Mühe gelohnt hat. Finde ich prima.


----------



## brooker (10. Dezember 2016)

... über Nacht waren fleißige Heinzelmännchen auf YT unterwegs: PC Games Hardware - Folding at Home
 - YouTube


----------



## Cartesius (10. Dezember 2016)

Wow, sieht jetzt wirklich super aus und es wird auch nicht mehr gegen Win, Apple, Android,... gekämpft. 

Einzig der weiße Kasten um das Team-Logo (oben links) stört noch mein ästhetisches Empfinden. 
Es gab ein Video von dir (ich glaube zu Binärs GTX 1060), da war das Logo lediglich von einem güldenen Rand umgeben und hat sich somit nur dezent, aber deutlich genug,  vom blauen Hintergrund abgesetzt. Und es gab keinen weißen Kasten mehr. Das hat mir gefallen!


----------



## binär-11110110111 (10. Dezember 2016)

Cartesius schrieb:


> Wow, sieht jetzt wirklich super aus und es wird auch nicht mehr gegen Win, Apple, Android,... gekämpft.
> 
> Einzig der weiße Kasten um das Team-Logo (oben links) stört noch mein ästhetisches Empfinden.
> Es gab ein Video von dir (ich glaube zu Binärs GTX 1060), da war das Logo lediglich von einem güldenen Rand umgeben und hat sich somit nur dezent, aber deutlich genug,  vom blauen Hintergrund abgesetzt. Und es gab keinen weißen Kasten mehr. Das hat mir gefallen!



Das Logo:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... gefällt mit auch viel besser ! 

Ansonsten schaut das mit dem Text un der Aufteilung sehr gut aus !  

Update: Schaut dann so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## brooker (15. Dezember 2016)

... wir konnten wieder was machen: PC Games Hardware - Folding at Home
 - YouTube

Sind aber noch nicht fertig. Im nächsten Schritt wird alles noch mehr in die Breite verteilt und aufeinander harmonisiert.


----------



## foldinghomealone (15. Dezember 2016)

Es ist noch so ein kleiner Rahmen um das runde Logo zu erkennen. Wenn die Hintergrundfarbe genau die gleiche Farbe  wie das große Logo (kämpfe mit uns gegen ...) hätte, wäre es super
Das dunkle Logo find ich toll und auch die Umsetzung mit "kämpfe mit uns - gegen...!


----------



## Cartesius (15. Dezember 2016)

Kann *foldinghomealone* nur zustimmen:
Super, dass das Logo nun nicht mehr in einem weißen Kasten sitzt, aber optimal wäre es, wenn auch der aktuell noch sichtbare Rahmen verschwinden würde. Die Bildaufteilung und der Slogan passt!


----------



## FlyingPC (15. Dezember 2016)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Es ist noch so ein kleiner Rahmen um das runde Logo zu erkennen. Wenn die Hintergrundfarbe genau die gleiche Farbe  wie das große Logo (kämpfe mit uns gegen ...) hätte, wäre es super
> Das dunkle Logo find ich toll und auch die Umsetzung mit "kämpfe mit uns - gegen...!



Den kleinen schwarzen Rand, den man um das Logo sieht, kommt von YouTube und soll ein Schatten sein um das Logo abzusetzen. Denn die Farben sind genau dieselben. Bis jetzt haben wir leider noch keine Lösung gefunden.


----------



## brooker (21. Dezember 2016)

... und wieder sind etwas weiter gekommen! PC Games Hardware - Folding at Home - YouTube

Mich würde nun interessieren, was bei "Vorstellungs-Videos" zu GPUs und CPU und Foldern allgemein Eurer Meinung nach gezeigt werden sollte.

Ich gebe mal ein paar Sachen:

bspw. GPU-Vorstellung

- GPUZ mit Durchschnittswerte über 3-7 Tage
- Systemvorstellung allgemein (Hardware, Takt, Temps)
- PPDs/Watt
- OC-Ergebnisse, SweetPoint mit PPDs/Watt

... was noch?


----------



## binär-11110110111 (22. Dezember 2016)

Nun, das gelbe K wird etwas vom Logo verschluckt und das "are" links unten sollte auch entfernt werden. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JayTea (22. Dezember 2016)

Das wird an deiner Auflösung  oder Fenstergröße liegen?! 
Bei mir siehts unter 1080p mit Maximiertem Browser anständig aus:...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


...aber wenn ich das Browserfenster "kleiner ziehe", dann siehts so aus wie bei binär.


----------



## Cartesius (22. Dezember 2016)

@ binär: Hmm, bei mir am PC passt das mit der Skalierung (2 Monitore à 1680 x 1050)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In meinen Augen sieht das jetzt echt schnieke aus 
Auch gefallen mir die Links zum Forum, Overlockers Statstic und der F@H-Website.
Wobei ich vorschlagen würde, verlinkt doch gleich auf die Overlockers Statistik vom PCGH-Team (klick).


----------



## binär-11110110111 (22. Dezember 2016)

O.K., dann liegt es NUR daran, daß ich meinen Monitor NICHT in 1080p betreibe. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyingPC (22. Dezember 2016)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> Nun, das gelbe K wird etwas vom Logo verschluckt und das "are" links unten sollte auch entfernt werden.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bei dem Banner gibt es einen gesicherten Bereich, der auf allen Geräten angezeigt wird. Bei Full-HD wird links sowie rechts noch Fläche hinzugefügt. Deswegen sieht man bei dir das K leider nicht.


----------



## JeansOn (23. Dezember 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Mich würde nun interessieren, was bei "Vorstellungs-Videos" zu GPUs und CPU und Foldern allgemein Eurer Meinung nach gezeigt werden sollte.
> 
> ... was noch?



Das klingt nach Bitte um Ideen, selbst wenn Dein Kopf bereits den Fahrplan kennt.
Erst die dicken Dinger zeigen, Interesse wecken. Dann mit kleineren Karten relativieren, es soll ja niemand den Mut verlieren, sondern mitmachen. Jede einzelne WU hat auch eine einzelne Chance die Forschung voran zu bringen.
Dann die Möglichkeit erwähnen, die die CPU bietet. Aus meiner Sicht wird das schon eine GraKa-lastige Vorstellung.

Wie wäre es, wenn
-die Forschung,
-die Technik,
-das Team
-die Folding-Events

beschrieben wird. 
Nicht zu viel, wenn weggeklickt wird, dann war es nicht interessant genug.
Schildern, wie es ist: Alles sammelt sich um den Einen.

Nun, dann wäre es gut, wenn bei der Vorstellung auch erwähnt wird, daß gerne Beiträge, die mit weniger als 24/7 abgeliefert werden, "dankbar" genommen werden. ...
Jemand, der weiterhin Kontakt zu uns hält, der ist nicht verloren.

Aber ich merke schon: Hier was zu schreiben oder gar zu fordern ist relativ leicht ...
selbst dann, wenn nur aus Respekt vor Deinem Tun geschrieben wird. 
Unterstützung kann man ja nie genug angeboten bekommen.


----------



## brooker (23. Dezember 2016)

@JeansOn: Danke für Dein Feedback, sowas brauchen wir, denn es ist gefühlter Maßen sehr schwer das richtige Gleichgewicht an Informationen, Hardware und Dynamik für den Interessenten  bereitzustellen. Jeder denkt in eine andere Richtung und wir möchten vermeiden zu speziell zu werden. Daher soll versucht werden jede aktuelle GPU im Test vorzustellen und die entsprechende Leistung aufzuzeigen. Gleiches mit den CPU's. Aus diesem Grund habe ich bereits den einen oder anderen angesprochen und Teamviewer Sessions abgestimmt, aus denen dann die entsprechenden Vorstellungsvideos geschnitten werden. Bevor es aber damit losgeht, möchte ich einen abgestimmten Standard schaffen, damit jeder die Infos bekommt, die er erwartet und benötigt.


----------



## JeansOn (23. Dezember 2016)

Wenn Du die GPUs vorstellen willst, wäre das nicht in einem zweiten Video besser aufgehoben?
Ich meine, zunächst stellt sich das Team mit seinem Anliegen vor. Oder? 
... und bei den CPU, so fürchte ich, wird zu viel Arbeit für zu kleines Interesse gemacht.
Ich habe ein wenig Angst, daß man dabei die Lust verlieren könnte, wenn man alles auf einen Rutsch will.
Ich bin eigentlich nicht der YT-Typ. aber mir ist klar, daß eine aus unserer Sicht negative Handlung (Video abbrechen) vermieden werden muß. 
Wenn einer mehr will, OK, soll er drauf klicken.


*Die grundätzliche Frage ist doch, will man in unserem Team überhaupt YT und was verspricht man sich davon? *
Das ist etwas sehr ketzerisch, wo doch der Einstieg so vielversprechend ist. Das Tun ist aber auch viel Arbeit.

Ich verspreche mir einen unglaublichen Schub für unser Team von YT. Warum?
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/team_summary.php?s=&t=70335
Darum.
Unsere Verfolger sind in unserem Rückspiegel sehr präsent. Die lagen auch schon mal knapp über einem Jahr für "OVERTAKE".
Gebt doch mal auf ddg.gg "Barnacules Nerdgasm" ein ...
oder direkt Barnacules Nerdgasm
 - YouTube
Unser Stil ist das nach meiner Einschätzung nicht, aber YT funktioniert. Das will ich gerade sagen.

Und wo ich gerade dabei bin:
Sprechen wir doch mal über Inhalte und Termine.

Läßt sich unser nächster Event (04.Februar) mit YT-Unterstützung angehen? Dann sollte 14 Tage vorher ein entsprechendes Video auf YT sein. Das könnte aber knapp werden.
Ich habe in meinem letzten Post eine grundsätzliche Gliederung versucht, weil ich den Eindruck habe, daß noch Ideen gesammelt werden. Vielleicht hilft es, wenn auch der Initiator Gedanken oder Vorstellungen hier veröffentlicht, damit weitere Anregungen dazukommen können. Ich habe sonst die Neigung zu denken, daß schon alles fast fertig ist.
Ist es machbar, Videoschnippsel zu erstellen, dzu diskutieren und je nachdem hinterher zusammenzufügen?
Wie könnte es losgehen?
Wir sind nämlich DAS Spitzenteam, das jede Unterstützung wert ist.
Mitfalter, die täglich persönliche, auch finanzielle Unterstützung für die Forschung beisteuern, gilt es im Team zu unterstützen. Für den guten Zweck. Damit sind wir bei Bumblebee, der mit mehreren Systemen die Forschung unterstützt. Ob weitere Mitfalter erwähnt werden sollten, weiß ich nicht. Aber eine Gruppe von überzeugten Unterstützern flankieren den Einsatz unserer "Lokomotive" für die Forschung.
 Das Ziel ist, unter die ersten 10 Teams zu kommen. Dafür benötigen wir neue sportliche Mitfalter. (Der Wahnsinn komm später und er kommt ganz vonn allein) 
Alle stehen mit Rat und Tat gerne den Neuzugängen zur Verfügung.
Wer ist "Alle"? Eine Gruppe von Nerds, die viele Kniffe draufhaben. Das sind wir.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (25. Dezember 2016)

Interessante Art von Antrieb JeansOn ... Dafür Hut ab


----------



## brooker (25. Dezember 2016)

... das waren nochmals gute und helfende Worte. Danke. 
Grundsätzlich haben einige von uns erfahren müssen, dass ein Streuen von Informationen e-Medium sehr viel einfacher, schneller und erfolgversprechender ist. YT bietet uns dafür die Plattform. 
Ich gehe kurz auf die aktuelle Situation ein: 
Der Aufbau des Kanals ist bis auf einige wenige Maßnahmen abgeschlossen. Anpassungen bei den Links, interne Einstellungen und ggfs. Feintunig im Layout sind noch zu machen.
Die weiteren Schritte sind, weil das kommende Event praktisch schon fast vor der Tür steht, dass Event-Video "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs". Hier arbeiten wir gerade am Skript. Parallel laufen schon Recherchen zum Finden von YTer im Bereich Gaming und Hardware über die das Thema gestreut werden kann. Bei diesen Thema könnten wir noch Unterstützung gebrauchen. AlexK94 wird versuchen das Thema auf der Dreamhack zu platzieren.
Als nächstes kommt das Team-Video. Ideen habe ich dazu bereits, aber auch das muss in Ruhe mit dem Team durchgesprochen werden, schließlich soll das Team vertreten werden und nachträgliches Nachbessern ist sehr aufwändig.
Wenn das steht, gibt es einzelne Videos zu Hardware und HowTos wie gerade dazu gekommen wird. Grundsätzlich soll alles kurz und knapp gehalten werden. Die Bibel soll weiter hier im Forum liegen. So bisher die Planungen.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (10. März 2017)

Wollte diesen leicht eingestaubten Thread mal kurz mit einem HALLO  reaktivieren.

Gibt's was Neues ?


----------



## brooker (11. März 2017)

... was soll ich Euch sagen? Ich habe bereits mehrfach versucht Videos aufzunehmen, habe aber leider mehrfach in den 5 Minuten meine beiden Jungs mit in der Tonspur. Das konnte und wollte ich nicht so lassen. 

Ich versuche nun, wenn meine Frau mit den Beiden unterwegs ist, nach und nach die Videos aufzunehmen bzw. bereits aufgenommene zuvertonen. Habe nämlich bereits einige Videos mit Usern der Faltaktionen aufgenommen. 

Unser Hauptproblem ist aktuell, dass der Style nicht hergestellt werden kann. Das Thema ist leider kapazitiv auf null gefallen. Daher wird nun mit einfachen Mittel produziert.

Ggfs. hat noch jemand KnowHow was genutzt werden kann. 

Idee zur Teamvorstellung: Das Team setzt sich aus Eigenschaften zusammen (unsere Schlagwörter von oben). Das Team-Logo wird in die selbe Anzahl geteilt (Puzzle). Nach ein paar einleitenden Worten fliegen die Puzzleteile ein und bauen sich zum Logo zusammen. Wenn alles Schlagwörter genannt sind, steht das Logo und das Team. 

Kann/könnte das jemand so realisieren? Es muss auch nicht bis vorgestern sein 

Danke.

Grüße brooker


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (12. März 2017)

Ich muss dir leider sagen Brooker, für sowas bin ich nicht gemacht ... Ich bekomme ja nicht mal ne Ansprache für dem Spiegel auf die Reihe


----------



## brooker (12. März 2017)

... lieber Snake. Ich habe mich leider nicht eindeutig ausgedrückt. Mir geht's bei der Unterstützung nur um die Animation. Das reden mache ich schon


----------



## wait (12. März 2017)

@brooker

Welche Software benutzt du zur Animation?
Gibt es schon eine Vorlage?

Gruß


----------



## brooker (12. März 2017)

... bisher haben wir noch nichts animiert und ich habe von sowas azch leider keine Ahnung. FlyingPC ist in dem Thema bisher unterwegs. Er kann dir sicher was dazu sagen bzw sich bei dir melden, denn er hatte schon einiges mal gemacht und gecheckt.


----------



## Ramonx56 (12. März 2017)

brooker schrieb:


> ... das waren nochmals gute und helfende Worte. Danke.
> Grundsätzlich haben einige von uns erfahren müssen, dass ein Streuen von Informationen e-Medium sehr viel einfacher, schneller und erfolgversprechender ist. YT bietet uns dafür die Plattform.
> Ich gehe kurz auf die aktuelle Situation ein:
> Der Aufbau des Kanals ist bis auf einige wenige Maßnahmen abgeschlossen. Anpassungen bei den Links, interne Einstellungen und ggfs. Feintunig im Layout sind noch zu machen.
> ...



Ich glaube, dass externe "Unterstützung" sehr hilfreich sein kann. Vielleicht kann dies schon durch einfache Kommentare unter Videos umgesetzt werden.
Diese könnten dann vom PCGH Folding Team "hochgeliked" werden.
Ich möchte hier keine Werbung für bestimmte Youtube Channels machen, werde hier aber mal ein paar erwähnen, denen ich es zutraue ein Video über das Thema Distributed Computing / Folding@Home zu machen.
Falls dies hier nicht erwünscht ist, werde ich diesen Beitrag editieren. 
Potenzielle interessante Werbeträger:
Clixoom
 - YouTube
Doktor Whatson
 - YouTube
KenschundCo
 - YouTube
Zenchillis Hardware Reviews
 - YouTube

Falls die Frage aufkommt, wieso ich relativ "kleine" Youtuber ausgewählt habe...
Die Chance mit denen in Kontakt zu treten ist hier größer.
Da das Publikum kleiner ist und mehr auf einzelne Anfragen eingegangen werden kann.
Ich habe zwar momentan noch kein eigenes Youtube Konto, werde mir aber eines zulegen, um ein Like und ein Kommentar dazulassen. 
Die ausgewählten Videos müssten dann hier aufgelistet werden, damit diese dann von der Community kräftig kommentiert und koordiniert "hochgeliked" werden können.

@brooker: Bei der Recherche kann ich dich auch unterstützen. Kenne auch noch ein paar weitere kleine Hardware Youtuber. 
Falls ich weitere auflisten soll, kannst du mir dies gerne per PN mitteilen. Damit das ganze nicht zu sehr in "Werbung für Youtuber ausatet".


----------



## FlyingPC (12. März 2017)

Habe jetzt mal ein bisschen recherchiert und habe bis jetzt dieses Plugin für Adobe After Effects CS6, welches ich verwende, gefunden. Damit kann man Texte und Logos aus vielen Stücken formen. Also könnte man das Logo aus vielen Teilen entstehen lassen.
Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, sollen ja Eigenschaften von oben runterfliegen oder nicht? Wenn aus diesen das Logo entstehen sollte, dann müsste man jeden einzelnen Partikel selbstständig animieren, was ein riesiger Aufwand ist.
Müsste man jetzt nur noch entscheiden, welches Logo man dafür benutzen soll.


----------



## brooker (12. März 2017)

... hier mal die bereits im Team diskutierten Inhalte für die Vorstellung:

1. aktiv seit
2.  hauptsächlich Mitglieder aus dem deutschsprachigen Europa
3. Austausch findet im kostenlos und unverbindlich Forum von PC Games Hardware statt
4.  Mitglieder sind Games und PC-TECHNIK interessierte User
5. gefaltet wird mit speziell aufgebauten Foldern, Servern und Desktop-PC im Idle mit Windows-oder Linux - Betriebssystem
6.  Mitgliederzahl mehr als 100
7.  Stand im weltweitem Ranking - Platz 13 mit direktem Zugriff auf die TopTen
8.  teamorientierter und freundlich, hilfsbereiter Umgang, alles ist freiwillig und OHNE Druck, Jeder macht "nur" so viel, wie ermöchte, Folding-Partnerschaften, zwei gut geplante Folding-Aktionen pro Jahr, HowTos und Infos zu Folding@Home

Sprich, es sollten 8 Fragmente reinfliegen die dann zum Logo werden. Ich bin gerade anschäüssig, ob ich das nicht einfach per Powerpoint mit Hochglanz mache und fertig.

Was denkt Ihr?


----------



## FlyingPC (12. März 2017)

Die Powerpoint Idee ist nicht schlecht, aber ich würde mir glaube ich nur ungern ein Video angucken, wo über eine Powerpoint geredet wird. 
Ich würde mir eher ein Video angucken, wo man die verschiedenen Punkte einblendet mit zum Beispiel Premiere Pro und dann noch ein bisschen Bewegung mit reinbringt.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. März 2017)

brooker schrieb:


> 5. gefaltet wird mit speziell aufgebauten Foldern, Servern und Desktop-PC im Idle mit Windows-oder Linux - Betriebssystem


Die Reihenfolge würde ich um 180° drehen > speziell aufgebaute Folder sind schon eher was für den Hardcore-Faltbereich.


----------



## foldinghomealone (12. März 2017)

Ich will hier echt nicht schlechte Stimmung verbreiten, aber...

In diesem Team sind wirklich großartige Mitglieder, die sich gegenseitig unterstützen und auch Neulingen einen super Einstieg in das Thema Falten ermöglichen. Dazu noch Moderatoren, diejenigen, die Kontakt zur Redaktion halten, die, die Faltwochen organisieren, und die obligatorischen Irren, die weit mehr Ressourcen beisteuern, als es gemeinhin vernünftig ist.

Aber selbst dieses Sammelsurium aus wirklich Begeisterten kann es nicht ermöglichen, dass sich um Forum mehr als sagen wir mal 30 Dauergäste aufhalten und das Team von aktiven Faltern wächst. Was ich echt schade finde, weil ich die Sache und das Forum hier großartig finde.

Was erwartet ihr von einem YT-Kanal? Tausende Abonenten, Millionen Klicks, hunderte neue Mitglieder, tausende neue Falter?
Ist das realistisch?


----------



## brooker (12. März 2017)

... ein wenig das Thema streuen und dafür ein geeignetes Medium nutzen. 
Mir geht's mit um Abos, Klicks oder what ever, ich möchte nur unser Gut verbreiten um möglichst vielen den Einstieg zu erleichtern.


----------



## Ramonx56 (12. März 2017)

Außerdem finde ich die Idee das Thema über andere Youtuber zu streuen nicht schlecht.
Ist nun ein eigener Kanal vorhanden kann dieser verlinkt werden und der interessierte Zuschauer kann sich dann direkt das PCGH Tutorial anschauen und selbst mitfalten.
Falls das Thema auf Channels wie Clixoom thematisiert wird, werden sicherlich ein paar neue Falter dazukommen, da einige von dem Thema noch nie etwas gehört haben und gerne mithelfen.
Außerdem ist diese Zielgruppe schon an Wissenschaftlichen Themen interessiert. Aufgrund dessen ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit neue Falter für das größte Team Deutschlands zu gewinnen um einiges größer.

Edit: Und falls ihnen das Mitdiskutieren in einem Forum zu langweilig ist, müssen sie dies ja gar nicht. Es genügt ja wenn sie für unser Team "Falten". Auch das sehe ich als vollen Erfolg an.
Und da wir den jüngeren unter uns eine weit verbreitete Plattform bieten, kann man diese vielleicht auch für ein Hardware Forum begeistern.
Ohne YouTube wäre ich gar nicht auf PCGH gestoßen. Geschweige denn auf Foren in denen Hardwarethemen diskutiert werden können.
Auf meiner Suche nach PC/Hardware Videos bin ich nämlich damals selbst auf PCGH gestoßen.


----------



## foldinghomealone (12. März 2017)

Ich kann ja eure Begeisterung verstehen, einen YT-Kanal zu machen. 
Meine Skepsis bleibt dennoch, v.A. weil es in YT so viel Content gibt, der nicht angesehen wird. Ein Kanal, ohne Konzept, Geld, Verlinkung geht einfach unter. 
Es gibt so großartige Grillvideos, die nur ein paar Hundert Views haben und dabei interessiert Grillen quasi jeden zweiten. Wie siehts da mit der Randgruppe Falter aus?

Ein (1) sauber produziertes Faltvideo, mit Interview eines Beteiligten, einer Zusammenfassung über Ziele des Faltens, ein Überblick über verwendete HW, nur ein paar Minuten lang, als Gastbeitrag des Faltforums im "PC Games Hardware"-Kanal verbreitet bringt unendlich viel mehr als egal wie viele Videos eines unbedeutenden YT-Kanals.


----------



## Ramonx56 (13. März 2017)

@Foldinghomealone: Na klar hast du mit dem was du sagst Recht. Aber einen Versuch ists alle mal Wert.
Außerdem muss das Falten keine Randgruppe bleiben. Mit dem Punktesystem ist FAH fast wie Cookie Clicker. Nur das man nicht klicken muss und seine Zeit sinnvoll investiert anstatt sie zu verschwenden.
Wenn solche Spiele so erfolgreich sein können... wieso dann nicht auch FAH?
Ich glaube wir müssen einfach mal handeln anstatt zu sagen: Das wird eh nichts. 
Und wenn der PCGH FAH Channel erstmal von anderen Youtubern vorgestellt  und das Thema Folding@Home thematisiert wurde, denke ich das wir bestimmt einige für unser Falt Team gewinnen könnten(ich habe ja einige Potenzielle YTber erwähnt)
Desweiteren könnte man sich auch noch mit PCGH in Verbindung setzen und mal nachfragen, ob die ein Video für den PCGH Channel machen.
Nur sollte man sich auch bei Kanälen melden und nachfragen, ob diese lust hätten ein Video über das Thema FAH zu produzieren.

Edit: Habe meine Übertreibung raus editiert. Sorry dafür... war Wunschdenken ... 
Wäre trotzdem wünschenswert


----------



## foldinghomealone (13. März 2017)

Bitte realistisch bleiben: Wir haben ca 180 aktive Falter im Team und du willst über YT hunderte bis tausende neue dazugewinnen?


----------



## the_leon (13. März 2017)

Der YouTube Channel sollte nicht nur dazu da sein, über YouTube neue Mitglieder zu werben.

Es sollten auch Videos produziert werden, wie man einen CPU oder GPU Client einrichtet oder andere Basis Dinger.

Diese erleichtern dann auch Einsteigern aus dem Forum den Anfang und eine gewisse Hemmschwelle wird gemindert.

Der halb wird der Channel schon zu neuen Faltern verhelfen, auch wenn die nicht über YouTube darauf aufmerksam machen.


----------



## brooker (13. März 2017)

... ich lese das Thema YT-Kanal ist im Team noch nicht ganz rund. Jeder hat auf seine Weise Recht und gibt die richtigen Impulse. Ich versuche das mal in einer Tonbotschaft auf YT zu klären. Ihr hört von mir


----------



## Nightmare09 (13. März 2017)

Um neue Mitglieder hinzuzugewinnen wäre es doch auch möglich mit Hilfe des Punktsystems eine Art Belohnung einzuführen. Ich meine damit keine besonderen "Ränge" o.ä, vielmehr Hardware die man für eine bestimmte Punktzahl kostenlos erhält oder Coupons mit denen x Prozent vom Warenwert eingespart werden können (quasi wie diese Punktesysteme an Tankstellen oder in Supermärkten). Dazu müsste sich nur ein Sponsor in Form eines größeren Händlers finden. Dies dürfte sich doch gerade im Hinblick auf das Fernziel des Faltens (vielleicht wird ja ein Medikament bzw. eine Behandlungsmethode gegen Alzheimer oder diverse Krebsarten gefunden, zumindest wird doch die Forschung erleichtert) relativ gut vermarkten lassen.

An sich möglich wäre auch die Gründung einer gemeinnützigen Stiftung Möglich, so könnte man (Hardware-)"Spender" hinzugewinnen und diese könnten ihre Zuwendung auch noch zur Verringerung ihrer Steuerlast geltend machen. Da wären sicher einige große Händler oder sogar Hersteller dabei, schließlich können sie sich damit schön (für den guten Zweck) Profilieren und könnten zugleich ihre Steuerlast "optimieren". Das ist aber ein etwas schwieriger weg und bei der kleinen Zielgruppe wohl wenig zielführend.


----------



## the_leon (13. März 2017)

Bei einer der letzten Falt Aktionen gab es ja Netzteile von Seasonic zu gewinnen.
Ich denke dass sowas eher Sinn macht, wenn man hier bei den Faltaktionen immer wieder Gewinnspiele macht.
Da dürften auch einfacher Hersteller zu finden sein die da mal was springen lassen, als einen Händler vom Punkesystem zu überzeugen.


----------



## Ramonx56 (13. März 2017)

Das Punktesystem gibt es bei einigen Folding Teams ja schon. Vielleicht wäre Alternate/Mindfactory ein geeigneter Partner.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. März 2017)

Das Team evga@folding lässt grüssen > die haben nicht nur einfach so mal 800 aktive Falter.


----------



## JeansOn (13. März 2017)

FlyingPC schrieb:


> Habe jetzt mal ein bisschen recherchiert und habe bis jetzt dieses Plugin für Adobe After Effects CS6, welches ich verwende, gefunden. Damit kann man Texte und Logos aus vielen Stücken formen. Also könnte man das Logo aus vielen Teilen entstehen lassen.
> Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, sollen ja Eigenschaften von oben runterfliegen oder nicht? Wenn aus diesen das Logo entstehen sollte, dann müsste man jeden einzelnen Partikel selbstständig animieren, was ein riesiger Aufwand ist.
> Müsste man jetzt nur noch entscheiden, welches Logo man dafür benutzen soll.



Was mir besonders gefällt ist nicht mit einem "like" auszudrücken: Du scheinst wer zu sein, der nicht aufgibt, auch wenn es mal hakt. Solche Leute, die auch mal was "glatt ziehen" können, schätze ich sehr.
Dabei spielt es für mich keine Rolle, ob Du uns alle mit einer Erfolgsmeldung jubeln läßt.
Für mich ist es wichtig, da es *versucht* wurde.

Ich glaube übrigens, daß hier im Team einige gute Leute sind ...
... ich bin da schon etwas stolz und ganz froh, im Team dabei zu sein.


----------



## Henninges (21. September 2017)

*KRAM*...hab da was gefunden... 

[PROJEKT] Teamvideo 2011


----------



## Dudeness (26. September 2017)

Hallo zusammen

Zum Punkt "Gewinnung von neuen Mitgliedern" für das Team:

Meiner Meinung wäre ein Video mit einem Thema à la "Was kannst du mit Folden wirklich erreich!?".

Hierbei geht es weniger um irgendwelche Gewinnspiele oder PPD/PPU/Ranglisten usw. sondern vielmehr um den tatsächlich erreichten Gewinn mit der Unterstützung für das Erforschen von Ursachen für diverse, tlw. lebendbedrohliche Krankheiten.

Selbstverständlich kann man das ganze auch in zig Artikeln nachlesen, was aber eher für dann schon für diejnigen etwas ist, die sich sehr intensiv mit der Materie auseinandersetzen möchten (Stichwort: Fachbegriffen). Ausserdem finde ich die aktuelle Aufbereitung der Informationen noch nicht benutzerfreundlich genug.

In dem Video sollen Neulinge ein "Big Picture" erhalten und dadurch motiviert werden. Früher oder später im Leben wird fast jeder von uns direkt oder indirekt in seinem Verwandtenkreis mit einer der Krankheiten konfrontiert, an deren Heilung mit HIlfe von f@h geforscht wird. Hier könnte das Verständnis initial besser sein, das Video soll aber auch alle anderen motivieren mitzumachen.

Am Ende ist es wichtig, auch die bisher erzielten Ergebnisse zu aggregieren und darzustellen. Denn letztendlich machen wir alle auch nichts anderes, als Geld und Zeit "zu spenden", ohne zu Wissen ob und was am Ende dabei wirklich herauskommt - analog dazu wie es Millionen Menschen für Organistionen wie "Unicef", "Aktion Mensch" etc. tun.

Ich für meinen Teil spende mein Geld und meine Zeit lieber für f@h. Grund: es hat letztendlich mit (Computer-)Technik zu tun, einem meiner Hobbys. Dieser Aspekt und die dadurch angeschnittenen Themen sollten in einem solchen Video ebenfalls eine Rolle spielen.

Was meint ihr?


----------



## brooker (14. Oktober 2017)

... kurzes Update: auch wenn sichtbar nichts passiert, wir sind mit einem Team dran. Ende November können wir mit Glück etwas vorzeigen.


----------



## brooker (4. November 2017)

... update: Meilenstein "Intro" kurz vor der Vollendung. In Kürze werden hier verschiedene Versionen eines Intros präsentiert. Gleichzeitig bitten wir das Team um Unterstützung bei der Findung eines geeigneten Sounds.


----------



## brooker (5. November 2017)

... update zum Thema Intro und dessen Bedeutung:

Wir habe zwei Intro-Varianten erstellt und würden gern Eure Meinung dazu wissen und Feedback zu notwendigen Änderungen bzw. Anpassungen erfragen. Es handelt sich vorerst um Entwürfe.

Varianten 1: YouTube

Varianten 2: YouTube

Zur Bedeutung: Die Element-Päarchen oder die durchblätternden Paperhinter dem Logo sollen die Eigenschaften unseres Teams darstellen. Darauf wird im ersten Video, der Team-Vorstellung, gesondert eingegangen. Evtl, wird es auf den Papers auch Stichworte zu den Teameigenschaften geben. Das müssen wir noch probieren. Die auflaufende Schrift zum Schluss, ist der Titel des Videos.

So, und nun her mit dem Feedback und den Vorschlägen.

Aso, Sound suchen wir auch noch. Wer hat eine Idee?

Danke.

Grüße vom YT-Team.


----------



## Nono15 (5. November 2017)

Das erste Intro, in dem sich die moleküle zu einem ganzen fügen, gefällt mir sehr gut


----------



## moreply (5. November 2017)

Ganz klar Nummer 1


----------



## JayTea (5. November 2017)

Meine Freundin sagt, dass das Einfliegen und Zusammenfügen schneller vonstatten geht als das Blättern des Logos.
Wirkt es dadurch zu Beginn vielleicht etwas “hektisch“!?


----------



## foldinghomealone (5. November 2017)

YT1...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. November 2017)

Nummer 1, aber wie es JayTea sagt ist das Zusammenfügen zu schnell > 10-15% langsamer dann passt es.


----------



## mattinator (5. November 2017)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Nummer 1, aber wie es JayTea sagt ist das Zusammenfügen zu schnell > 10-15% langsamer dann passt es.



dto.


----------



## Ramonx56 (5. November 2017)

Persönlich würde ich auch zu Nummer 1. tendieren.

Kritik zu Nummer 2.
Auch wenn die Moleküle in den Simulationen so "zucken", wirkt dies bei einem Intro viel zu unharmonisch. 
Das Drehen ist völlig in Ordnung. Schau es dir doch mal ohne dieses "zucken" an.


----------



## u78g (6. November 2017)

Nummer 1 etwas langsamer


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. November 2017)

Brooker, wunderschöne Sache, wenn ich zwischen 1 und 2 wählen muss, ganz klar 1 aber langsamer.
Welche Arbeit dahinter steckt, ist mir klar, darum traue ich mich kaum, Verbesserungsvorschläge zu 
machen, aber eine kurze Suche ergibt solche vorhandenen Videos, die man z.B. im Hintergrund laufen
 lassen könnte und das Folding Home Symbol dann im Vordergrund darüber spielen könnte:

Wenn Du willst, suche ich etwas schönes raus, anbei ein paar zur Auswahl
*
Schematisches;*
Minute 1:22 - 1:50 Vibrations of Free Molecules - 3. Forms of Vibration of Aromatic Rings in Melamin
Minute 4:43 - 5:13 Vibrations of Free Molecules - 2. Forms of Vibration of the Methyl Group in Propene
*
Optisch sehr schönes:
*Minute 0:15 - 00:30  YouTube
*
Mölekülbewegungen:*
Lizenzfreies von deposit:  Molekul struktur Stockvideos, lizenzfreies Molekul struktur Filmmaterial | Depositphotos(R)
Das ganze Video: DNA-animation — Stockvideo #70437825
Das ganze Video: Molekul-Neon-Kugel und Stick-Modell fliegen durch Atome Chemie Biologie, grun — Stockvideo #69348905
Das ganze Video: https://de.depositphotos.com/stock-footage/molekül-struktur.html?qview=69535331

*Auch tolle Sachen:*
http://www.chemgapedia.de/vsengine/...age/vsc/de/ch/8/bc/faltung/modelle.vscml.html
https://gfycat.com/gifs/detail/paleaffectionateamericansaddlebred
https://gfycat.com/gifs/detail/hopefulliveasianpiedstarling

...


----------



## brooker (6. November 2017)

... *ganz große Augen mach*

Macht ihr alle Nachtschicht, oder habt ihr wartend vorm Rechner gehockt bis endlich was gepostet wir?  

Danke fürs Feedback.


----------



## Hasestab (6. November 2017)

Des 1te.

Gruss


----------



## Bumblebee (6. November 2017)

- keine Nachtschicht 

Ganz klar YT1 - und ein *GROSSES*


----------



## Stefan84 (6. November 2017)

Ich bin auch für die Nummero Uno, gerne auch ein wenig langsamer (so können wir die Teilchen länger bestaunen  )
Nichtsdestotrotz sehen beide gut aus und haben sicher eine Menge Arbeit gemacht, auch dafür von mir ein *dicker*


----------



## JayTea (6. November 2017)

Hey ihr feedbacker!
Ganz lieben Dank für die zahlreichen Rückmeldungen und vorallem die Bestätigung für Felix' tolle Arbeit! 
Da die Meinung bereits jetzt eindeutig ist, werfe ich schon mal die nächste Frage und damit Aufgabe an die Community in diesen Thread: Musik?!
Natürlich soll das Intro nicht still und heimlich ablaufen sondern musikalisch und/oder mit Sound untermauert werden.

Was sind dahingehend eure Vorschläge?

Wir freuen uns auf weitere Meinungen.


----------



## Cartesius (6. November 2017)

u78g schrieb:


> Nummer 1 etwas langsamer



Jo, genau so sehe ich das auch.

Tolle Arbeit 

Musik: leider noch keine Idee


----------



## Ramonx56 (6. November 2017)

Ich kenne da jemanden... mal sehen ob ich da was in die Wege leiten kann.


----------



## FlyingPC (6. November 2017)

UPDATE Intro 1.1

Changelog:
- längere Sequenz der Moleküle
- weitere minimale Verbesserungen an den Routen der Moleküle, wie Sie sich fortbewegen

YouTube


Ich bedanke mich auch nochmal für euer tolles Feedback!

Weitere Vorschläge sind immer gerne gesehen.

Fly


----------



## Bumblebee (7. November 2017)

Ist wie in der SNICK***-Werbung - ich zitiere: 

Besser?? ... *BESSER !! 

*Eigentlich dürfte es für meinen Geschmack sogar noch langsamer ablaufen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. November 2017)

Bewegungsgeschwindigkeit ist immernoch zu hoch.

Auch die Rotationsgeschwindigkeit der einzelnen Moleküle um ihre eigene Achse ist auch zu hoch > 30% weniger.

Gesendet von meinem XT1032 mit Tapatalk


----------



## brooker (7. November 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Brooker, wunderschöne Sache, ...



... richtig, ganz großes Kino. Der Felix oder auch FlyingPC hat sich super eingearbeitet und macht echt einen tollen Job. Ich möchte das erwähnen, denn ich bin nur der die Ergebisse präsentiert und sonst nur im Team mitwirkt. Dank gilt demnach hauptsächlich dem Pixelmaster  fürs machen. sowieJT und meiner Wenigkeit fürs beraten.


----------



## Ramonx56 (8. November 2017)

Wenn das Intro final ist, könnte ich für den Sound sorgen.
Habt ihr schon Ideen in welche Richtung es gehen soll?


----------



## brooker (8. November 2017)

... das ist eine gute Frage: ich denke auf der Ebene könnte es was spaciges sein, Einfliegen Raumschiffsound mit dem Zittern, beim Wuseln und Digital Daten Sound als Matrix der die Bewegungen wiedergibt und beim Zusammenkommen der letzte Weg auch wieder spacing mit Andocken und der Knall. Druchblätter der Sheets Blättergeräusch und das Logo als Paukenschlag. Die Themenschrift als blauen Laserschnitt. Farbe fertig


----------



## brooker (12. November 2017)

brooker schrieb:


> Nun die Frage an Euch, was soll da alles erwähnt werden?
> 
> Hier meine Vorschläge:
> - aktiv seit
> ...



Das waren die zusammengetragenen Punkte zur Teameigenschaft. Damit gehts nun weiter!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. November 2017)

"- gefaltet wird mit speziell aufgebauten Foldern, Servern und Desktop-PC im Idle mit Windows-oder Linux - Betriebssystem"
Systeme aber in umgekehrter Reihenfolge erwähnen, sonst könnte man noch meinen spezielle Folder sei ein Must Have und Desktop nur ne Notlösung.

Gesendet von meinem XT1032 mit Tapatalk


----------



## FlyingPC (20. November 2017)

*Die finale Intro Version ist da!*

Hier der Link zum Intro auf Youtube: YouTube

Der Schriftzug "Folding@Home" wird dabei durch den Titel des jeweiligen Videos ersetzt, da somit ein Bezug zu dem Video gewährleistet ist.

Changelog:
- Verlängerung der Sequenz -> langsamere Animationen
- geringere Rotation der Moleküle
- Gesamtlänge von 10 Sekunden

Grüße

Fly

Edit: Fehler dürft ihr gerne immer noch posten.


----------



## Ramonx56 (20. November 2017)

Ist euch super gelungen. 
Also kann ich das Intro schon weitergeben, um für Soundeffekte zu sorgen?


----------



## brooker (20. November 2017)

... jo, ich mache morgen Beatbox und gebe dir das File dann auch, dann kann der Musikmaker loslegen.


----------



## mattinator (21. November 2017)

Ist schon super geworden, aber einen kleinen Verbesserungsvorschlag habe ich noch. An ein paar Stellen finde ich die Bewegung der Moleküle etwas arythmisch / stockend. Kann heute Abend noch die betreffenden Zeitpunkte im Video posten.


----------



## Bumblebee (21. November 2017)

.. also mir gefällts maximal


----------



## binär-11110110111 (21. November 2017)

Perfekt ist etwas immer erst dann, wenn es nicht mehr realisierbar ist. 

Volle Punktzahl, ist doch TOP !


----------



## Ramonx56 (7. Dezember 2017)

Kann mal jemand hier: YouTube
einen Kommentar hinterlassen?
Also ob er auch mal ein Video über Folding@Home machen könnte und dann unser PCGH Team erwähnt?
Habe gerade keine Zeit einen guten Kommentar zu schreiben


----------



## bastian123f (28. Dezember 2017)

Sehr gute Idee. Hab gleich den Chanel aboniert. 

Das Intro sieht super aus.


----------



## brooker (16. Juli 2018)

... das Thema YouTube ist noch immer aktiv. Wer Zeit und Lust hat mitzumachen, bitte einfach per PN bei mir melden.


----------

